# Passaround: Kippington Chevron Hook Grind



## Kippington

This is the official passaround thread for the Hook grind from the thread here: https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/food-release-stiction-and-the-grind.35641/





This is right-handed only, unfortunately. I will work on a simple handle over the next few days.
Please add your name and location to this thread if you'd like to be involved! 












------------------------------

The following is where I will keep the itinerary updated:

*AUSTRALIA*
*@Geigs ............ Adelaide, South Australia*
*@Nemo ............. Albury, New South Wales <---CURRENT LOCATION*
*@Briochy .......... Sydney, New South Wales*
*@Michi ............ Brisbane, Queensland*
*@benhendy ......... Brisbane, Queensland*
*USA*
*@M1k3 ............. Los Angeles, California*
*@Barmoley ......... Los Angeles, California*
*@Neville Lin ...... San Diego, California*
*@slickmamba ....... San Diego, California*
*@mc2442 ........... San Diego, California*
*@Ivang............. San Diego, California*
*@mfishsauce ........Los Gatos, California*
*@soigne_west ...... Sacramento, California*
*@crockerculinary .. Sacramento, California*
*@captaincaed ...... Seattle, Washington*
*@VICTOR J CREAZZI . Denver, Colorado*
*@AT5760 ........... ?, Nebraska*
*@Chuckles ......... Minneapolis, Minnesota*
*@McMan ............ Chicago, Illinois*
*@Gjackson98 ....... Cincinnati, Ohio*
*@marc4pt0 ......... Washington, DC*
*@ian .............. Boston, Massachusetts*
*@BJE1 ............. New York City, New York*
*EUROPE*
*@TRPV4 ............ Cambridge, UK*
*@minibatataman .... Maastricht, Netherlands*
*@Matus ............ Aalen, Germany*
*@Carl Kotte ....... Stockholm, Sweden*
*@F-Flash .......... Joensuu, Finland*


----------



## slickmamba

Im in if it comes stateside!


----------



## Carl Kotte

I’m in for a European tour, if there will be one! [emoji1303]


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 
Los Angeles California


----------



## McMan

Sign me up!
McMan, Chicago

Is this going to be a two-fer?--chevron + regular hook?


----------



## Barmoley

I’m in, Los Angeles.


----------



## Briochy

Will it come to this lonely country known as Australia? If so, I'm in.
Edit: I'm in Sydney


----------



## Nemo

I'd like to compare it with the original.


----------



## Kippington

Briochy said:


> Will it come to this lonely country known as Australia? If so, I'm in.


It's already there!


Nemo said:


> I'd like to compare it with the original.


Sure!
For clarity, Nemo already has one of my earlier hook grinds.


----------



## Luftmensch

Kippington said:


> This is the official passaround thread for the Hook grind from the thread here



Whilst I am not mad about the aesthetics of the chevrons... she has beautiful lines. Nice work.





McMan said:


> Is this going to be a two-fer?--chevron + regular hook?



I was thinking about this also.... I hesitated since I didn't want to suggest more work for you... But it might help people do a side-by-side comparison. It would help answer the question



Kippington said:


> Am I taking it overboard by messing around with the surface below the step?


----------



## Briochy

Kippington said:


> It's already there!


Oh lol, forgot ur Australian maker //doublefacepalm


----------



## Nemo

Which steel is it forged from?


----------



## Kippington

It's 52100.


McMan said:


> Is this going to be a two-fer?--chevron + regular hook?


I might do both, lemme think about it for a bit. It's a lot more work.


----------



## ma_sha1

I am in!

I am in Connecticut, about half way between New York City & Boston.


----------



## minibatataman

If it comes to the EU, I'd love to get in on this as well. I'm in the Netherlands.


----------



## AT5760

I would like to be in:

AT5760; Nebraska, USA


----------



## Michi

I would love to try this! I'm in Brisbane.


----------



## Luftmensch

Kippington said:


> lemme think about it for a bit. It's a lot more work.



Cant imagine it would be less than double!


----------



## Chuckles

Would love to experience this.
Minneapolis, USA


----------



## F-Flash

I like to join too

I'm in Finland


----------



## TRPV4

Definitely up for it if it makes its way to the UK!


----------



## Matus

Should the knife make it to EU I would love to join. I must give a warning though - it will be hard to get the knife to EU without the person receiving the knife paying some sort of taxes/duties. I managed that once (passaround from Ian Haburn some times back), but whether it would work again is hard to guess.


----------



## ian

Would be thrilled. 

Ian
Boston, MA, USA


----------



## Michi

This pass-around is really unpopular. Hardly anyone interested…


----------



## lemeneid

Damn man, why does this have to be righty and not lefty


----------



## vicv

Neat looking knife. I'm a lefty though. I don't understand how you people use that useless right appendage!


----------



## Michi

@lemeneid @vicv Not that long ago, kids in primary school got beaten by their teacher if they were caught trying to write with their left hand. (Seriously! I lived through those times )

So, stop whingeing about your first-world problems


----------



## vicv

Lol. Very true. I'm just a sinister fella


----------



## Barmoley

Michi said:


> @lemeneid @vicv Not that long ago, kids in primary school got beaten by their teacher if they were caught trying to write with their left hand. (Seriously! I lived through those times )
> 
> So, stop whingeing about your first-world problems


And rightfully so, there should be some discipline in using the correct hand.


----------



## Gjackson98

Hello Kipp! If there are still room, I will love to participate!
Jackson 
Cincinnati OH. USA


----------



## Michi

Barmoley said:


> And rightfully so, there should be some discipline in using the correct hand.


^ Hot candidate for most politically incorrect statement on KKF 2020 to date


----------



## Barmoley

Michi said:


> ^ Hot candidate for most politically incorrect statement on KKF 2020 to date


We should probably start another thread on this to not derail this one even more, but just imagine the horror if those people took over, we the right ones would be forced to use left handed spoons, forks, cups...


----------



## vicv

Barmoley said:


> We should probably start another thread on this to not derail this one even more, but just imagine the horror if those people took over, we the right ones would be forced to use left handed spoons, forks, cups...


Lol. I'm still upset that since we went to the metric system I now have to use a metric adjustable wrench


----------



## Corradobrit1

Michi said:


> @lemeneid @vicv Not that long ago, kids in primary school got beaten by their teacher if they were caught trying to write with their left hand. (Seriously! I lived through those times )
> 
> So, stop whingeing about your first-world problems


Too right... Just hold it from the pointy end


----------



## BJE1

I would be in New York City


----------



## Geigs

I'm keen, in Adelaide.


----------



## Kippington

Quick update:
The handle is ready and the knife is good to ship. I want to send it ASAP so I can stop thinking about it's tiny problems and work on other knives instead...
Any suggestions on the fairest way to do the passaround would be appreciated.


----------



## mc2442

How did I miss this thread? If not too late, San Diego, CA, USA here.


----------



## Kippington

Guys, feel free to help me organise the list better. This is just a first draft.
_*** List moved to first post in this thread ***_


----------



## slickmamba

Sorry, I'm also in San Diego, CA.


----------



## Neville Lin

mc2442 said:


> How did I miss this thread? If not too late, San Diego, CA, USA here.


I’m also in San Diego, I’d love to be part of this as well, but I understand I may be too new to the forums.


----------



## Kippington

I'm thinking that each person can post it with a bit of money, then the last person to receive it prior to international shipping won't take a large hit for it.
Let me know if there's a better way.


----------



## Kippington

Thanks, much appreciated.
_*** List moved to first post in this thread ***_


----------



## Barmoley

Not that it matters too much but shipments from Australia come into the US through Los Angeles port, might make more sense to start from the west coast, go through the country to east coast which is also geographically closest to Europe.


----------



## Kippington

Barmoley said:


> Not that it matters too much but shipments from Australia come into the US through Los Angeles port, might make more sense to start from the west coast, go through the country to east coast which is also geographically closest to Europe.


Thanks, fixed it up above.


----------



## Neville Lin

@mc2442 @slickmamba 

So, I’ve never packaged a knife to mail before. If possible, would you guys mind if I was first or second among us in San Diego, so I could pass the knife on to one of you in person? I don’t mind paying for the post to the next person if it’s an issue, I just don’t wanna risk messing something up.


----------



## Michi

Kippington said:


> I'm thinking that each person can post it with a bit of money, then the last person to receive it prior to international shipping won't take a large hit for it.


I don't expect people to send me money prior to sending the knife on to the US. It's only a few dollars, and the logistics of collecting the money are probably not worth it.

And, hey, I get to use an ultra-special knife for a while, so paying a little for the privilege is totally fine


----------



## Ivang

Is it too late???

Im in san diego, ca, qnd if love to try this one!!


----------



## Kippington

Neville Lin said:


> @mc2442 @slickmamba
> 
> So, I’ve never packaged a knife to mail before. If possible, would you guys mind if I was first or second among us in San Diego, so I could pass the knife on to one of you in person? I don’t mind paying for the post to the next person if it’s an issue, I just don’t wanna risk messing something up.





Ivang said:


> Is it too late???
> 
> Im in san diego, ca, qnd if love to try this one!!


I have modified the list for both of you.

Re-packing the knife will be easier than you might think. If everybody keeps the original mailing tube (the way I ship it), the packaging will be re-usable and easy to put back together. I can add a post in this thread explaining how to keep the knife safe in the tube. The only thing you guys will need to supply is some thin wire - four bits each 180mm long - used to hold the end-caps on the tube.


----------



## M1k3

For America, signature requirement is cheaper than the cost of insurance and there's proof of receiving the knife. But it doesn't cover damages by USPS. Food for thought.


----------



## Kippington

It sounds like signature on delivery is pretty much a requirement in the US, there's so much mail snatching going on over there. On the flip-side, I've been told that packages in Sweden never get left outside, and will always go back to the post office instead of getting left out.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Kippington said:


> It sounds like signature on delivery is pretty much a requirement in the US, there's so much mail snatching going on over there. On the flip-side, I've been told that packages in Sweden never get left outside, and will always go back to the post office instead of getting left out.



Yeah, I know, it’s one strange country. But in our defence, we used to be a reasonably happy socialist country that brought you (the rest of the world) ABBA, the Swedish sin pornography, Ingemar Bergman and Ikea Bertil. 
The postal service is very weird these days. And customs, well, they are meticulous and always make you pay for something it seems. Whatever the final passaround schedule will look like I would appreciate (as would the rest of you, I assure you) if the knife was sent to me from another EU country. [emoji1545]


----------



## Luftmensch

Is it worth encouraging participants to write up a mini-reviews so the rest of the community folk, in the peanut gallery, can read about the collective experience?


----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> Is it worth encouraging participants to write up a mini-reviews so the rest of the community folk, in the peanut gallery, can read about the collective experience?


Absolutely! I mean, there wouldn't be any point if you couldn't make the rabble in the cheap seats envious, would there?


----------



## TRPV4

I think EU VAT can be exempted if you say the knife is worth less than £39, has anyone tried this before? I’m from Cambridge, UK btw. Thanks!


----------



## Kippington

TRPV4 said:


> I think EU VAT can be exempted if you say the knife is worth less than £39, has anyone tried this before? I’m from Cambridge, UK btw. Thanks!


Fixed the list, thanks.
I've heard that you need a receipt for stuff under £39 when VAT doesn't apply, and so declaring it just above that (£41) is the best option. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
Does VAT apply from EU to EU? If not, we only have to deal with VAT once...


----------



## Carl Kotte

Here’s What I know from my own case. The only way to avoid VAT to Sweden is to mark the package as a gift. As soon as the item has a declared value, however low, there’s going to be a fee to pay (minimally 8$ plus 25% of the item’s declared value).


----------



## TRPV4

Carl Kotte said:


> Here’s What I know from my own case. The only way to avoid VAT to Sweden is to mark the package as a gift. As soon as the item has a declared value, however low, there’s going to be a fee to pay (minimally 8$ plus 25% of the item’s declared value).




Ah nice, then maybe gift to Sweden is the way to go? Even if you mark it as a gift to the UK, it has to be below £39. No clue about the receipt


----------



## Carl Kotte

Kippington said:


> Fixed the list, thanks.
> I've heard that you need a receipt for stuff under £39 when VAT doesn't apply, and so declaring it just above that (£41) is the best option. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> Does VAT apply from EU to EU? If not, we only have to deal with VAT once...



Yeah, sorry, should have been explicit. There is no vat from eu to eu. So yes, only vat once! But, making sweden the first eu country on the list is a bad idea. More customs and craziness. Don’t know about the other participants’ countries.


----------



## minibatataman

Carl Kotte said:


> Here’s What I know from my own case. The only way to avoid VAT to Sweden is to mark the package as a gift. As soon as the item has a declared value, however low, there’s going to be a fee to pay (minimally 8$ plus 25% of the item’s declared value).


I believe the Netherlands has a similar system. If its marked as a gift you don't usually get hit with taxes. If it's from within the EU it doesn't matter though obviously.


----------



## TRPV4

UK is pretty chilled, as long as you say it’s a (chef knife) gift for a birthday under £39 there shouldn’t be too much messing around


----------



## Michi

Germany is pretty chilled, too. I've been sending stuff to relatives for years, and never attracted a customs charge. Just declare it as a gift, and mark it as some nominal value, such as 56 €. There is a good chance that no-one will bother charging anything.

And, looking at @Kippington's knife, I wonder whether it's worth more than 56 bucks anyway…


----------



## Carl Kotte

I thought we were going to declare it as a chevron


----------



## F-Flash

I'm in small city of Joensuu, Finland.

Thanks for making this happen, the grind looks very interesting.


----------



## AT5760

I’m really excited to try out this grind. Thank you @Kippington for being so kind as to share your work with us. I’ll happily share my thoughts with the group once it’s in my hands.


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> Germany is pretty chilled, too. I've been sending stuff to relatives for years, and never attracted a customs charge. Just declare it as a gift, and mark it as some nominal value, such as 56 €. There is a good chance that no-one will bother charging anything.
> 
> And, looking at @Kippington's knife, I wonder whether it's worth more than 56 bucks anyway…



I haven't seen it with a handle so I think you're correct.


----------



## Matus

Living in Germany for more than 15 years in 3 different cities, I have a very different experience than Mitchi. German customs usually ask for a proof of payment and care little about the declared value . Though sometimes they don’t bother, but that is more of an exception.


----------



## captaincaed

Any hope of getting on the list in Seattle? School.is keeping me busy, late to the party. 
I promise to include any bits of finger it removes when I pass it along.


----------



## benhendy

I'm in for Brisbane as well if it isn't too late!
Can easily pick up from Michi...


----------



## ian

captaincaed said:


> Any hope of getting on the list in Seattle? School.is keeping me busy, late to the party.
> I promise to include any bits of finger it removes when I pass it along.



I also will pay for future international shipping with a pound of my flesh.


----------



## marc4pt0

Crap, I'm so late to this thread. If by chance this makes it to Maryland or DC area let me know. I'll happily make the drive just to check it out for a sec.


----------



## mc2442

@Neville Lin I don't mind meeting up to get or pass on the knife around San Diego. Personally I am downtown, but we can always choose a meeting place that works out for both of us.


----------



## Kippington

Added a few more - This is what it looks like at the moment. I'm getting it out to Geigs now, but I guess we can still add more people as we go.

_*** List moved to first post in this thread ***_


----------



## labor of love

Kippington said:


> Added a few more - This is what it looks like at the moment. I'm getting it out to Geigs now, but I guess we can still add more people as we go.
> 
> *AUSTRALIA*
> *@Geigs ......... Adelaide, South Australia*
> *@Nemo .......... Albury, New South Wales*
> *@Briochy ....... Sydney, New South Wales*
> *@Michi ......... Brisbane, Queensland*
> *@benhendy ...... Brisbane, Queensland*
> 
> *USA*
> *@M1k3 .......... Los Angeles, California*
> *@Barmoley ...... Los Angeles, California*
> *@Neville Lin ... San Diego, California*
> *@slickmamba .... San Diego, California*
> *@mc2442 ........ San Diego, California*
> *@Ivang.......... San Diego, California*
> *@captaincaed ... Seattle, Washington*
> *@AT5760 ........ ?, Nebraska*
> *@Chuckles ...... Minneapolis, Minnesota*
> *@McMan ......... Chicago, Illinois*
> *@Gjackson98 .... Cincinnati, Ohio*
> *@marc4pt0 ...... Washington, DC*
> *@ian ........... Boston, Massachusetts*
> *@ma_sha1 ....... Windsor, Connecticut*
> *@BJE1 .......... New York City, New York*
> 
> *EUROPE*
> *@TRPV4 ......... Cambridge, UK*
> *@minibatataman . Maastricht, Netherlands*
> *@Matus ......... Aalen, Germany*
> *@Carl Kotte .... Stockholm, Sweden*
> *@F-Flash ....... Joensuu, Finland*


This literally looks like the back of a world tour t shirt I would buy at a Iron Maiden concert.


----------



## Michi

benhendy said:


> I'm in for Brisbane as well if it isn't too late!
> Can easily pick up from Michi...


Works for me, if it's OK with @Kippington.

So, you are in Brissie? You need to join the next Knife Nerd-Out!


----------



## Michi

How do we handle addresses? Pass the address down the line, so next recipient informs previous recipient where to send next, with CC to @Kippington?


----------



## Kippington

That's pretty much how it goes.
If you post your thoughts on the knife in this thread (please do!), I can use that to work out where it's at.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

I'd love to be in. Perhaps by the time it got to me, I would know enough to give a fair assessment. I'm in the Denver area U.S.A.. I don't know what the rules are for a pass around of this nature.


----------



## Kippington

You're in!


VICTOR J CREAZZI said:


> I don't know what the rules are for a pass around of this nature.


Receive it, use it for a few days, post your thoughts and send it to the next person!
Mailing details can be sorted out between adjacent recipients.


----------



## Garner Harrison

I'll have to sneak over Michi's house to have a go with this knife


----------



## Dhoff

I'm Curious, how about insurance when declaring low value?


----------



## captaincaed

Really happy to be part of this. I'll be sure to post a vid.


----------



## Jville

If you will let me get in. I'd like to participate. I could compare it to the OG hook grind


----------



## Luftmensch

Hey @Kippington... I dont know if youre the sentimental type... but maybe it would be nice if each person signed the tube or something like that? Something more permanent like a saya might be nicer...


----------



## slickmamba

Who knew there were so many san diegans around here.


----------



## McMan

By the time the pass around's over: "Hmmmmm, I might never get the chance to sharpen a Chevron hook grind again, might as well try..."


----------



## Carl Kotte

McMan said:


> By the time the pass around's over: "Hmmmmm, I might never get the chance to sharpen a Chevron hook grind again, might as well try..."



The Wüsthof zombie pastrami slicer?


----------



## Kippington

Jville said:


> If you will let me get in. I'd like to participate. I could compare it to the OG hook grind


Which city do you live in again?


Luftmensch said:


> Hey @Kippington... I dont know if youre the sentimental type... but maybe it would be nice if each person signed the tube or something like that? Something more permanent like a saya might be nicer...


Nah I'm not that type lol. If I kept packaging around it would be an even bigger mess around here than it already is.


Dhoff said:


> I'm Curious, how about insurance when declaring low value?


Don't bother about insurance, but pay extra for the sign-on-delivery instead. It's more likely that this thing will get stolen from somebody's porch, rather than getting lost or damaged in transit.


----------



## Dhoff

What happens to passarounds when they are done being.. passede around?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Dhoff said:


> What happens to passarounds when they are done being.. passede around?



It goes to the old graveyard of all old passarounds.


----------



## Dhoff

Carl Kotte said:


> It goes to the old graveyard of all old passarounds.



Like the elephants graveyard! I must find this mythical place of knives!


----------



## F-Flash

Dhoff said:


> What happens to passarounds when they are done being.. passede around?


Last person in the list gets to buy it 
I'm actually on kips list so maybe we'll hit two Flys with one strike


----------



## labor of love

Dhoff said:


> What happens to passarounds when they are done being.. passede around?


It’s a 50,000 person pass around. That knife will be destroyed.


----------



## Chuckles

That’s what I was thinking. The chances of this knife surviving this whole journey are not that good. Especially considering its unique grind characteristics. But the whole point is to put it through a lifetime of use rapidly. Like time lapse photography.


----------



## Kippington

Chuckles said:


> That’s what I was thinking. The chances of this knife surviving this whole journey are not that good. Especially considering its unique grind characteristics. But the whole point is to put it through a lifetime of use rapidly. Like time lapse photography.


I reckon it will be fine, and it shouldn't go through anything more than any other passaround.

This is how I'll pack the knife. If all of you save everything that's in the tube and pack it the same way you receive it, keeping it safe should be a piece of cake.





Other than the knife, there are only two things in there: A cardboard saya and the handle support, both of which are made to fit the tube exactly. The saya + handle length is the same length as the tube, so the knife wont be able to move back or forward. The height of the saya stops the knife from moving side to side within the tube.
The handle support goes into the tube like this:




It presses the spine of the knife up against the top of the tube, stopping the heel of the knife from being able to punch through the wall of the tube... very important.








Just use bits of wire to hold the end caps on. There are holes drilled already, I've drawn some lines to help line the holes on the tube up with the caps.
I think this is straight forward enough. The whole package weighs in at 400 grams.
I'll ship it out to the first person tomorrow.


----------



## M1k3

Wow! You really put some thought into it. And thank you very much for the opportunity to use this intriguing knife. I'm excited!


----------



## Luftmensch

Lookin good!


----------



## Michi

Drool…


----------



## Geigs

Knife has landed in Adelaide. Review to come in a day or 2.


----------



## Geigs

This was my first Kippington experience. Out of the Tube I was pleasantly surprised by how well the knife was finished. Spine was perfectly smoth and rounded, choil likewise. The blade has a lovely finish with minimal scratching aside from some grind marks in the chevrons. Balance felt great. I didn't take any measurements but it has great balance and a great distal taper. Probably ballpark 3.5mm at the handle running down to a super thin tip. Steel is mildly reactive, it took on some patina over a few days of cutting but nowhere near as reactive as whites. Cant recall what the steel is as I write, but I like it.

Things I chopped with the kinfe: Potato, carrot, zucchini, cabbage, onions, pork fillets, lamb backstraps. The only time I experienced any wedging was with a couuple of large carrots if I was cutting on the thicker part of the blade, but aside from that it falls through produce. horizontal cuts on an onion were a revalation and tell me I need to up my sharpening game, or get some thinner tipped blades. The tip almost falls through onions under its own weight, even on the horizontal cuts. This defies physics and gravity, but is the truth. Food release was excellent. Potatoes especially surprised me as these even stick to my Takeda 270 which is my reference for great food release. A few carrot rounds occasionally worked their way up the blade but overall I'd have to say this knive has some of the best food release I've experienced. Similarly proteins had better than average food release, although on a thick piece of meat the benefit of the hook grind and chevrons is less apparent than on vegetables.

Overall my experience with this knife was very positive. The size and balance were spot on, food release was great, and FnF was above average. I'd like to thank Julian for setting this up and including me, and I'm happy I am on his waitlist.

Kinfe is currently in transit to lucky #2.


----------



## Kippington

Thank you for the review!
I find it interesting what you said about the distal taper. By nature of the grind, I can't fit anywhere near as much distal taper on the hook as I can on other grinds, but apparently this is enough.


----------



## Briochy

How is it going? I haven't got any update from @Nemo


----------



## Michi

Briochy said:


> How is it going? I haven't got any update from @Nemo


Precisely! I mean, I'm one two hops down the line, and my fingernails keep getting shorter.

Come _on_ guys, move it, before I start bleeding…


----------



## Briochy

BTW, if you are reading this, I sent you my address more than a week ago!


----------



## Michi

Briochy said:


> BTW, if you are reading this, I sent you my address more than a week ago!


Who is "you"?


----------



## Geigs

Nemo has the knife. Probably enjoying the Hell out of it.


----------



## Michi

Geigs said:


> Nemo has the knife. Probably enjoying the Hell out of it.


Yeah. Selfish bloody bastard. Just sitting there with the knife, cutting things all day long, all the while my fingernails keep getting shorter. @Nemo Please, do take pity on a faithful KKFer…


----------



## Nemo

Sorry guys, i have the passaround. I haven't had a chance to use it yet. After some very slow delivery work from AusPost, It arrived last week at an inopportune time- I've been snowed under at work all week and weekend.

I should be able to move it along this week.


----------



## soigne_west

I know this knife is in the hands of a lot of people but I know of at least a couple in Sacramento that would probably be interested! 

@crockerculinary


----------



## crockerculinary

soigne_west said:


> I know this knife is in the hands of a lot of people but I know of at least a couple in Sacramento that would probably be interested!
> 
> @crockerculinary


 no doubt, I would love that, but I think we’re a bit late to get in on things. =[


----------



## Kippington

crockerculinary said:


> no doubt, I would love that, but I think we’re a bit late to get in on things. =[


It's not to late to add people. Do you want in?


----------



## soigne_west

That would be so clutch.


----------



## crockerculinary

Kippington said:


> It's not to late to add people. Do you want in?


Yes please!


----------



## soigne_west

What he said /\


----------



## spyken

wish I could but I couldn't afford the shipping whatsoever


----------



## Kippington

I've updated the list and added it to the first post in the thread, hopefully to stop any confusion.


----------



## Briochy

So I've used the knife for a couple of days and I think I'm pretty comfortable reviewing it as a home cook. Overall, it's a very satisfactory knife, I love it. This is my first Kip experience too, so I didn't know what to expect.
The non-stick property
Upon cutting ingredients thinly (sliced carrot, zucchini, potatoes), the effect of the chevron is pretty negligible compared to convex knives, i.e. the stickage was about the same. This is the same as when I cut ingredients into chunks (chunks of potatoes, carrot, pumpkin for roasting). I suspect that these were because thin, wet veggie pieces are gonna stick to everything anyway, and thick veggie pieces don't tend to stick to begin with. This leaves us where this knife shines - medium pieces (0.5-1.5 cm). I'm not a professional chef, but I can definitely imagine how this would be useful for a busy chef with no time to wipe ingredients off his blade every 10 seconds. However, I have never tried a regular hook grind nor s-grind knives so I'm not sure if this can be attributed to the hook grind or the chevron. The Achilles heel of this knife is the section of the knife below the Chevron - food still stick to it. This knife certainly is not immune to food sticking.
Quality of the overall experience
*F&F*: I really appreciate the great F&F despite being a prototype knife (rounded choil and spine and nice water-resistant handle).
*Performance*: As @Geigs said, it only lightly cracks (still falls through, doesn't wedge at all) on certain ingredients like a tall carrot, sweet potatoes, yam, pumpkin, but falls through most ingredients, even watermelon, comparably to thinner knives like Kurosaki, Yoshikane White #2 and SLD. The downfall of the grind is the left side, which has a completely flat Shinogi. It creates quite a bit of drag and suction. When cutting something quickly, as I lift the knife up between cuts it sometimes pulls the ingredient up with it causing a choke, which is rather annoying. Although I suspect this is just because this knife is a prototype, and Kip would add a slight convex on the left side in his actual sold knives. But wow, the tip is something else. It is super thin and really good for finely chopping onion and that 'cool boy' horizontal swipes. Another confirmation that the distal taper is more than sufficient.
*Profile & overall feel*: This knife happens to be in my preferred weight class for a 240-260mm knife (230-250g). Although relatively heavy, the feel is definitely more towards midweight than a workhorse imo. The balance is about 1cm in front of my pinch grip, which is also my preference. I also dig the profile very much. Just enough flat spot, but still curvy enough for light rocking. The tip is not too high nor too low. The heel angle is also acute enough to allow backward motion chopping without a tendency of accordioning.
*The steel*: Upon arrival, I polished the edge on my King 6000, and it came back to reasonably sharp (around 90% of the full sharpness). Although didn't use the knife for that long, I would guess that the edge retention is definitely better than most white#2 (which is to be expected), probably something like a well heat-treated blue#2.
*'Saya'*: 10/10 Amazing friction fit, no wobbliness at all 

I highly appreciate the innovation that Kip has been pumping out. However, after using the knife, I'm not sure chevron grind makes such a huge difference in food release. If I had to guess, the right combination for food release may be hook+convex or s-grind+convex - these also look cleaner and smarter than chevron.


----------



## Luftmensch

Briochy said:


> So I've used the knife for a couple of days



Nice review! Thanks!


----------



## Kippington

Excellent review, thanks!

A bit of context that will fit into your write-up : The knife was originally a normal hook grind for a customer. Making it as thin as I could behind the edge to make it feel as close to a laser as possible (to quote your review, that _"falls through most ingredients"_ feeling) unfortunately caused it to be super sticky under the step. Those medium size dice in your review would stick - even some large pieces - which I realised wouldn't fly for a knife marketed as it was. As this knife wouldn't fit the customers requirements, I wrote it off as a passaround and added chevrons to improve the release from "mediocre" to "good", while maintaining its laser'ish feel.

Turning a chevron grind from "good" to "outstanding" release would require a fatter edge and worse food separation, something that I've been trying to avoid at all costs. Meanwhile, any hook-grind release will always be improved by adding chevrons.

Maybe I've got my priorities wrong. These reviews will help me align many conflicting ideas in my head.


----------



## Briochy

Kippington said:


> Excellent review, thanks!
> 
> A bit of context that will fit into your write-up : The knife was originally a normal hook grind for a customer. Making it as thin as I could behind the edge to make it feel as close to a laser as possible (to quote your review, that _"falls through most ingredients"_ feeling) unfortunately caused it to be super sticky under the step. Those medium size dice in your review would stick - even some large pieces - which I realised wouldn't fly for a knife marketed as it was. As this knife wouldn't fit the customers requirements, I wrote it off as a passaround and added chevrons to improve the release from "mediocre" to "good", while maintaining its laser'ish feel.
> 
> Turning a chevron grind from "good" to "outstanding" release would require a fatter edge and worse food separation, something that I've been trying to avoid at all costs. Meanwhile, any hook-grind release will always be improved by adding chevrons.
> 
> Maybe I've got my priorities wrong. These reviews will help me align many conflicting ideas in my head.


Thanks for the contexts. Those are good points. But for me, the drag effect (D) kinda negates the food separation (S) causing the net 'difficulty of cutting through food (S-D)' to be lower than if you were to put a tiny bit of convex to reduce drag and maybe decreases food separation a little bit.


----------



## Kippington

I can see that. It's a tough balance to achieve, that's for sure. Gotta factor in food types too...


----------



## Nemo

Apologies for the delay in posting my review.

The chevron arrived reasonably sharp, except at the tip. A light strop was all that was required to bring it back to life, even at the tip. I can't remember which steel the chevron grind is but it reminds me of stropping the original hook, so maybe 52100?

I compared the pass-around to my existing hook grind, which I think is a slightly more robust grind and has a taller hook bevel (13mm vs 9mm):









As you can see, the chevron knife has a lower tip.

The distal taper looked quite similar:






As you can see, the taper is pretty significant, as is the Kippington style.

The original hook has an excellent tradeoff between thinness and food release (both resisting stiction in wet foods and releasing food from the blade face).

In hard foods, the chevron grind performs as though a little thinner than the original. In wet foods, it exhibits a little less stiction. I am unsure if this improvement in the thinness vs stiction tradeoff is due to the narrower hook bevel or the chevrons.

The chevron grind does not shed food from the blade face as easily though:










I suspect that this may due the the taller and perhaps fatter grind of the hook bevel pushing food further away from the remainder of the blade face.

In summary, they are both very capable knives. The chevron grind behaves a little thinner, with a little less stiction. This could be because of the shorter hook bevel but the chevrons may well contribute.

Should the chevrons be a part of the hook grind from now on? I'm unsure. If it doesn't interfere with the number of sharpenings that can occur (and it's not too onerous to do), I would say that it's probably reasonable to do. It's a shame that the hook bevels on the two knives were not more similar, as this introduced a bit of a confounder into the comparison such that I don't know whether the difference in performance is due to the chevrons or the difference in the hook bevels or a bit of both.


----------



## Luftmensch

Nemo said:


> Apologies for the delay in posting my review.



No worries. It can take a surprisingly long time to take images and write articulately... Kudos! Great that you could do a one-to-one (sort of) comparison. 



Nemo said:


> It's a shame that the hook bevels on the two knives were not more similar, as this introduced a bit of a confounder into the comparison such that I don't know whether the difference in performance is due to the chevrons or the difference in the hook bevels or a bit of both.



A little bit of column 'A' and a little bit from column 'B'. My gut feel is that the difference in the grind would be the primary factor (your knife seems more stout)?


----------



## Michi

I've mailed the knife to @M1k3. Hopefully, it'll show up in CA some time next week, corona gods willing…

I won't repeat what other people have said already, so just some of my impressions here.

When I first picked up the knife, it felt hefty (which I like), even though, at 261 g, it isn't heavy. It has this really solid feel to it that I enjoyed a lot. This isn't some flimsy laser thingy, but it isn't a workhorse either, IMO. It just says "I rule around here", without having to strain.

The taper towards the tip is great, and I like the profile. It reminds me of my KS, but it felt friendlier than the KS. It doesn't stop as abruptly on the heel as the KS, and it's also better suited to rocking.

@Briochy sent it to me really sharp, so I didn't do anything to it. Plenty sharp enough as it was.

I cut a whole lot of stuff with it; various veggies, garlic and ginger finely sliced and rock-chopped, basil chiffonade, tomatoes, chillies, beef, lamb, chicken, bacon, salami, cheese, sous vide bags, and soft bread. It didn't really matter what I was cutting, the knife always did it effortlessly and competently.

As to the food separation, I have mixed feelings. Yes, stuff definitely sticks less and separates from the blade a little easier than with my other knives. So it works better than anything else I have right now in that respect. My concern isn't so much about the performance, but about the huge amount of extra effort required. It's a really complex and labour-intensive grind, and I'm wondering whether something else, such as an s-grind (which I have no first-hand experience with) might not achieve the same thing for less effort.

Here are some videos. With potato, I thought the knife did fine, but not brilliantly.

I thought the hook grind worked considerably better than my other knives when slicing onions. Very little of the cut pieces "walking up" the side of the blade. But, for diced onions, the small pieces seem to effectively eliminate the hook's effectiveness: the individual pieces are so small and light that they will stick to the blade if they find even a small contact area.

With cucumber, I got good separation, better than with any of my knives.

I want to thank Jules for make this pass-around possible. I learned something while using this knife, and I feel privileged getting to try a knife such as this because of all the good will on Jules's part, and on part of this community.


----------



## Kippington

Fascinating, thanks for sharing!
There have been three reviews from home users, looking forward to the opinion of a professional next.


----------



## Briochy

Michi said:


> I've mailed the knife to @M1k3. Hopefully, it'll show up in CA some time next week, corona gods willing…
> 
> I won't repeat what other people have said already, so just some of my impressions here.
> 
> When I first picked up the knife, it felt hefty (which I like), even though, at 261 g, it isn't heavy. It has this really solid feel to it that I enjoyed a lot. This isn't some flimsy laser thingy, but it isn't a workhorse either, IMO. It just says "I rule around here", without having to strain.
> 
> The taper towards the tip is great, and I like the profile. It reminds me of my KS, but it felt friendlier than the KS. It doesn't stop as abruptly on the heel as the KS, and it's also better suited to rocking.
> 
> @Briochy sent it to me really sharp, so I didn't do anything to it. Plenty sharp enough as it was.
> 
> I cut a whole lot of stuff with it; various veggies, garlic and ginger finely sliced and rock-chopped, basil chiffonade, tomatoes, chillies, beef, lamb, chicken, bacon, salami, cheese, sous vide bags, and soft bread. It didn't really matter what I was cutting, the knife always did it effortlessly and competently.
> 
> As to the food separation, I have mixed feelings. Yes, stuff definitely sticks less and separates from the blade a little easier than with my other knives. So it works better than anything else I have right now in that respect. My concern isn't so much about the performance, but about the huge amount of extra effort required. It's a really complex and labour-intensive grind, and I'm wondering whether something else, such as an s-grind (which I have no first-hand experience with) might not achieve the same thing for less effort.
> 
> Here are some videos. With potato, I thought the knife did fine, but not brilliantly.
> 
> I thought the hook grind worked considerably better than my other knives when slicing onions. Very little of the cut pieces "walking up" the side of the blade. But, for diced onions, the small pieces seem to effectively eliminate the hook's effectiveness: the individual pieces are so small and light that they will stick to the blade if they find even a small contact area.
> 
> With cucumber, I got good separation, better than with any of my knives.
> 
> I want to thank Jules for make this pass-around possible. I learned something while using this knife, and I feel privileged getting to try a knife such as this because of all the good will on Jules's part, and on part of this community.



Sorry, I made it too sharp you cut yourself.


----------



## Michi

Briochy said:


> Sorry, I made it too sharp you cut yourself.


Yes, it's _your_ fault!!!

I thought about deleting that last bit of the video, but figured that it was too ironic to cut out


----------



## Carl Kotte

The pressure is on you now @M1k3. Let us see those potatoes fly!


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> The pressure is on you now @M1k3. Let us see those potatoes fly!


The gloves are definitely off now. (No pressure, @M1k3…)


----------



## ma_sha1

Michi said:


> Yes, it's _your_ fault!!!
> 
> I thought about deleting that last bit of the video, but figured that it was too ironic to cut out



Wow, first ever finger slicing test, talk about dedication! 

Did the skin fall off the blade?


----------



## M1k3

Kippington said:


> Fascinating, thanks for sharing!
> There have been three reviews from home users, looking forward to the opinion of a professional next.



Hey now! Why you talk like that? You're the professional. I'm just a humble student.



Carl Kotte said:


> The pressure is on you now @M1k3. Let us see those potatoes fly!



Hopefully I don't cut myself. Potatoes and carrots. I think I'll be having some kind of stew or something?



Michi said:


> The gloves are definitely off now. (No pressure, @M1k3…)



The cut glove?


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Hey now! Why you talk like that? You're the professional. I'm just a humble student.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I don't cut myself. Potatoes and carrots. I think I'll be having some kind of stew or something?
> 
> 
> 
> The cut glove?


Seriously, I always get stage fright in front of a camera. Cutting things in front of a camera is like begging for a trip to the emergency. I’m grateful to everyone doing it.


----------



## SomeRandomDude

When this gets to Europe, can I be added to the list? It would be cool to see a unique idea in the flesh. Thanks!


----------



## Wander Vanhoucke

Kippington said:


> This is the official passaround thread for the Hook grind from the thread here: Food Release: Stiction and the Grind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right-handed only, unfortunately. I will work on a simple handle over the next few days.
> Please add your name and location to this thread if you'd like to be involved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> The following is where I will keep the itinerary updated:
> 
> *AUSTRALIA*
> *@Geigs ............ Adelaide, South Australia
> @Nemo ............. Albury, New South Wales <---CURRENT LOCATION
> @Briochy .......... Sydney, New South Wales
> @Michi ............ Brisbane, Queensland
> @benhendy ......... Brisbane, Queensland*
> *USA*
> *@M1k3 ............. Los Angeles, California
> @Barmoley ......... Los Angeles, California
> @Neville Lin ...... San Diego, California
> @slickmamba ....... San Diego, California
> @mc2442 ........... San Diego, California
> @Ivang............. San Diego, California
> @mfishsauce ........Los Gatos, California
> @soigne_west ...... Sacramento, California
> @crockerculinary .. Sacramento, California
> @captaincaed ...... Seattle, Washington
> @VICTOR J CREAZZI . Denver, Colorado
> @AT5760 ........... ?, Nebraska
> @Chuckles ......... Minneapolis, Minnesota
> @McMan ............ Chicago, Illinois
> @Gjackson98 ....... Cincinnati, Ohio
> @marc4pt0 ......... Washington, DC
> @ian .............. Boston, Massachusetts
> @BJE1 ............. New York City, New York*
> *EUROPE*
> *@TRPV4 ............ Cambridge, UK
> @minibatataman .... Maastricht, Netherlands
> @Matus ............ Aalen, Germany
> @Carl Kotte ....... Stockholm, Sweden
> @F-Flash .......... Joensuu, Finland*


Where do I sign up? i'd love to try


----------



## Kippington

Wander Vanhoucke said:


> Where do I sign up? i'd love to try


Sorry, the current list is all I'm taking - I've closed this passaround to any more people. The virus has slowed everything down to a crawl, and I don't expect the knife to finish the current list within a year.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Has the chevron reached @M1k3 yet? I want to see some chopping at viral speed.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Has the chevron reached @M1k3 yet? I want to see some chopping at viral speed.


Nope. What kind of viruses do sloths have?


----------



## M1k3

It's in customs. In San Francisco instead of L.A. Supposed to be here Saturday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> It's in customs. In San Francisco instead of L.A. Supposed to be here Saturday. Fingers crossed.


Nice nice nice nice


----------



## Michi

I just received delivery confirmation. I posted the knife on April 4th. And—would you believe it—only seven weeks later, it's there already! Stunning, innit?


----------



## M1k3

Don't get to excited.. tracking says delivered but I don't have it. Trying to get in touch with a human at USPS...


----------



## M1k3

Phew. It's sitting at my local office. On my way!


----------



## Carl Kotte




----------



## M1k3

Or out for delivery.... Yeah, our Postal Service is.... frustrating to say the least.


----------



## M1k3

I was beginning to think an insurance claim needed to be filed....phew... Going to hit the stones tomorrow and take a spin at work.


----------



## Nemo

M1k3 said:


> I was beginning to think an insurance claim needed to be filed....phew... Going to hit the stones tomorrow and take a spin at work.View attachment 81614


I forgot how pretty she looks.

I'll be interested to know what you think, both in terms of sharpening and use in a professional setting.


----------



## M1k3

Nemo said:


> I forgot how pretty she looks.
> 
> I'll be interested to know what you think, both in terms of sharpening and use in a professional setting.


My professional setting is very scaled back right now, in terms of volume. I'll still run it through the paces though. Wonder how it does portioning swordfish  and wasn't there some water thing I was supposed to do with it?


----------



## Kippington

Looking forward to your review!


----------



## M1k3

Will do.

@ian you're a math wiz, right? What would be faster? A Three Toed Sloth or AUS/US Post? Brisbane->San Francisco->Los Angeles. April 4th to May 23rd.


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> @ian you're a math wiz, right? What would be faster? A Three Toed Sloth or AUS/US Post? Brisbane->San Francisco->Los Angeles. April 4th to May 23rd.


At least we didn't fake a moon landing


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> Will do.
> 
> @ian you're a math wiz, right? What would be faster? A Three Toed Sloth or AUS/US Post? Brisbane->San Francisco->Los Angeles. April 4th to May 23rd.



It’s a good question. I spent a while thinking about this and asked some of my colleagues. We decided that a sloth would likely die while traversing the ocean, but that before it did, it would look extremely badass swimming with a Chevron ground gyuto in its teeth.


----------



## Nemo

Michi said:


> At least we didn't fake a moon landing


Says who?


----------



## M1k3

Little preview. Liking it so far. Everything is where they fell.


----------



## slickmamba

aww man, I'm excited. Was hoping for the WH to get here before to test side by side but I don't think that'll happen


----------



## M1k3

slickmamba said:


> aww man, I'm excited. Was hoping for the WH to get here before to test side by side but I don't think that'll happen


When was it sent out? 1+ month ago?


----------



## slickmamba

M1k3 said:


> When was it sent out? 1+ month ago?


yeah, there are a bunch of knives stuck in purgatory coming out of australia due to coronavirus. I think DHL is still shipping, not sure tho


----------



## M1k3

slickmamba said:


> yeah, there are a bunch of knives stuck in purgatory coming out of australia due to coronavirus. I think DHL is still shipping, not sure tho


AUS Post is shipping also. But I believe they are doing bulk shipments instead of constantly sending out... San Francisco customs was like 3-4 days.


----------



## slickmamba

M1k3 said:


> AUS Post is shipping also. But I believe they are doing bulk shipments instead of constantly sending out... San Francisco customs was like 3-4 days.


Yeah I saw that they are shipping out those with priority shipping first, then the rest in order of when they were received. A friend of mine just got his Tansu after 40 days in purgatory. I'm at 30ish days now


----------



## Luftmensch

Nemo said:


> Says who?



Sorry.... off topic... but cool new avatar. Love that render


----------



## M1k3

Luftmensch said:


> Sorry.... off topic... but cool new avatar. Love that render


How dare buck the trend and try to derail a thread!


----------



## Luftmensch

M1k3 said:


> How dare buck the trend and try to derail a thread!



but the chevrons look like the gravitationally 'lensed' light rays from beneath the far side of the accretion disk


----------



## M1k3

Luftmensch said:


> but the chevrons look like the gravitationally 'lensed' light rays from beneath the far side of the accretion disk


----------



## Nemo

Luftmensch said:


> but the chevrons look like the gravitationally 'lensed' light rays from beneath the far side of the accretion disk


Maybe the chevrons contain small white holes which repel matter in the forward direction of time.

Edit: There we are, I think we got back on topic.


----------



## M1k3

Nemo said:


> Maybe the chevrons contain small white holes which repel matter in the forward direction of time.


Giving me things to think about.

And here I was, big thought on my mind was "I swear someone said it would be a pain to clean the chevronned fish hook. It wasn't."


----------



## soigne_west

You all sound high.


----------



## M1k3

soigne_west said:


> You all sound high.


I don't know about everyone else, but I plead the 3rd.


----------



## M1k3

Remember that scene in Goodfellas where they're slicing garlic really thin with a razor?


----------



## Luftmensch

M1k3 said:


> Little preview



Carrots?


----------



## M1k3

Luftmensch said:


> Carrots?


----------



## valdim

Hi guys, where can I read more guidelines about the passaround stuff? I would like to join another round, but I wonder what are the costs (ohh...those costs...always there to consider).


----------



## Marek07

M1k3 said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but I plead the 3rd.


Admittedly, everything I know about the US constitution was gleaned from Hollywood so I could easily be wrong but... shouldn't that be the 5th?


----------



## ian

valdim said:


> Hi guys, where can I read more guidelines about the passaround stuff? I would like to join another round, but I wonder what are the costs (ohh...those costs...always there to consider).



Depends on the particular passaround. For some, the only cost is shipping. Others require a small payment to the owner to make up for any use the knife undergoes, or to pay for a trip to a professional sharpener at the end. Any such cost, as well as any other guidelines, will be indicated in the OP.


----------



## lemeneid

Luftmensch said:


> Carrots?


Yes, lets have a carrot video. The sound of cracking or silence will tell us everything.


----------



## Nemo

Marek07 said:


> Admittedly, everything I know about the US constitution was gleaned from Hollywoo so I could easily be wrong but... shouldn't that be the 5th?


I think he was pretending to be high and thus mis-quoting the constitution.

I read the US constitution once. It was quite interesting. Unfortunately, I've forgotten most of the details.

Thinking about it, I probably should read my own constitution.



Luftmensch said:


> Carrots?


IIRC, the chevron was pretty decent against carrots.

Shoulda done a video.


----------



## Marek07

Nemo said:


> I think he was pretending to be high and thus mis-quoting the constitution.


Missed that!


----------



## msum

All I know about the US constitution is something about the limbs of animals from the Ursidae family.

That’s more than I know about the constitution of my own country.

Going off topic just gives provides more publicity for Kippington, right?


----------



## msum

Deserved publicity.


----------



## M1k3

Ok, I got to use the knife for a week. 4 days at work and some use at home.

Opinion on looks and feelings:

Let me preface, I prefer knives on the lighter side.
Anyway, the knife looks very, "put together" for a prototype made from a leftover knife. Very comfortable in hand. This knife has some weight to it compared to my preference. But not overly heavy. Enough weight to let you know it's there. No sharp corners. Rounded spine and choil. Nice little finger relief also. Enough of that.

The money shot! A.K.A. Actual use:

The knife performed quite spectacularly for me. Stiction was pretty much non-existent. Food release was quite stellar. Take this example of me dicing an onion.




Melodramatic. But I think that's the point. How about my nemesis, the dreaded cold soaked peeled potato? Was it a disaster? You judge.



SUCCESS! The knife never faltered. Co-workers were impressed (turn up the volume if you can't hear them).

All in all, this knife was quite fantastic. Prototype is a success in my opinion.

Thanks for letting me use this knife @Kippington, it was worth the 1 1/2 month wait.


----------



## Kippington

Awesome! Thanks for the review!

Reflecting on what you said about the weight, I agree and find this particular knife too tip heavy, which is understandably affecting the way many of us are using it (it slows movement down a bit). I wasn't too worried about that when I started the passaround. This happened to be a spare knife available at the time, and it's more about the grind than the overall knife, I guess. In the future I can adjust the weight to a more handle-balanced taper.

The thing with pro vs home-user opinions - I think a lot of the home users start by testing food release to its limits by cutting thin slices or dices of stuff which are not that much of a problem for a pro users to deal with. Not saying it's the wrong thing to do, but in terms of workflow, large heavy things sticking to the side of a knife (changing the balance) are the kind of thing that slows our rhythm down, affecting speed and consistency.

Just something I've thought about. Maybe it can be chalked up to a difference in priorities.


----------



## M1k3

The weight wasn't an issue. Balance wasn't overly tip heavy, for me. The only time stuff really stuck for me, was the chili peppers slices and diced ginger. But that stuff sticks to just about everything except where you want it to go.

At least this didn't happen.



That's a potato stuck to the side. Really stuck. Having to twist it off...


----------



## Kippington

M1k3 said:


> At least this didn't happen.View attachment 82298
> 
> That's a potato stuck to the side. Really stuck. Having to twist it off...


Yep! That's exactly the kind of thing that made me come up with this grind, while I was still working in a pro kitchen... that and things like sliced tomatoes. People said to just use the tip of the knife because the edge is closer to the spine there. Instead, I brought the 'spine' down close to the edge, all the way down the length of the knife!


----------



## M1k3

Oh! One last thing. Sharpening! Quite, uneventful? I took it to stones. Started rubbing it across it. Some swarf showing up but felt almost like nothing was happening. Felt the edge and SURPRISE! Burr formed. Same on other side. Burr removal was quite easy. Edge retention was quite good. Touched the edge up once on my strop.


----------



## ian

Kippington said:


> I think a lot of the home users start by testing food release to its limits by cutting thin slices or dices of stuff which are not that much of a problem for a pro users to deal with. Not saying it's the wrong thing to do, but in terms of workflow, large heavy things sticking to the side of a knife (changing the balance) are the kind of thing that slows our rhythm down, affecting speed and consistency.



Makes sense. I hardly care about how well a knife cubes a potato, since I do it rarely, and when I do, I cube like 3 of them and it takes 20 seconds.

On the other hand, a home user can spend some actual *minutes* julienning or mincing something so it’s more of a priority that the knife work well.

Plus, we want to look cool, since we have an inferiority complex when talking to professionals, and chopping things into tiny bits is what all the celebrity chefs do on TV.

Edit: speaking for a friend here...


----------



## Carl Kotte

Wait @Kippington - aren’t you working pro kitchens anymore, or did I misunderstand you?


----------



## ian

more knives for KKF now that Kip no longer cooks?


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> more knives for KKF now that Kip no longer cooks?


Ohhh, Honyaki for everyone!


----------



## Barmoley

I received the knife safety. Thanks.


----------



## Neville Lin

Just received the knife. For those worried about aesthetics, to me it looks far better in person than in the photos. I’ll post my thoughts after a few days with it.


----------



## Barmoley

I used the knife just prior and I really like it, but not because of the chevron hook grind. The grind works very well to improve food release, it is brilliant for potatoes, even soaked cold potatoes are no match for this grind. So as a dedicated potato knife it is great. It works fine for other stuff too, but not as well as Kippington workpony grind as an example. It was OK on carrots but not great. Other stuff it worked well on, but again with some compromises. Basically it excels in somewhat soft, wet stuff and is less ideal in denser, dryer stuff. For smaller, shorter vegetables such as cucumbers and onions it did as well as a normal convex grind. It seems that to get the best benefit of the hook chevron grind you need to cut something reasonably tall and sticky. Sounds obvious, but I'll mention it anyway. Now, the knife itself worked great for me. Perfect profile and balance for me, just really, really good. I'd love to get one of these but with one of Kipps regular grinds that would keep the balance the same. In conclusion, great knife overall. The grind works for the purpose it was designed for, but with it come some compromises and the difficulty of manufacture doesn't seem to be worth it to me. If you are looking for a knife that is best on potatoes and like veggies and also good at everything else this grind is something to consider, but I would rather go with one of the regular convex grinds that Kipp does so well. For pros that sharpen a lot this grind might also have less life since as you sharpen you basically destroy it and at some point the effect of the grind will be lessened. Thank you @Kippington for this pass around, I really enjoyed the knife.


----------



## slickmamba

Knife just got here from @Neville Lin , haven't opened it yet tho. Will test it out and post my thoughts later this week.


----------



## Viggetorr

Don't know if I'm late to the party here, but if it is still OK to sign up:

Viggetorr, Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## slickmamba

Anyone know where @mc2442 is? I sent him a PM about passing the knife along earlier this week but havent heard back


----------



## Carl Kotte

Viggetorr said:


> Don't know if I'm late to the party here, but if it is still OK to sign up:
> 
> Viggetorr, Stockholm, Sweden


If not, we’re in the same city. Maybe you could try it out under my super serious supervision


----------



## M1k3

Grab a handle! He has a handle plant. And say hi to lil Mazaki.


----------



## Viggetorr

Carl Kotte said:


> If not, we’re in the same city. Maybe you could try it out under my super serious supervision



Ooh, that is a nice offer - it seems I was late! Lemme know when it's convenient!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Viggetorr said:


> Ooh, that is a nice offer - it seems I was late! Lemme know when it's convenient!


I don’t know exactly when it arrives. It Will probably be a few months from Now - but sure thing!


----------



## Donald Roe

If there is still space I’ll try it out

Donald
West Palm Beach, Florida


----------



## mc2442

Sorry for the late reply, I will respond to the pm in a sec.


----------



## mc2442

We are figuring out an exchange, he lives pretty close to me. I will make it a quick turn around given the list waiting to try it out


----------



## Chuckles

Oops! Wrong thread.


----------



## M1k3

Interesting Kippington's..


----------



## Jville

On a side note, I like those butcher knives Chuckles


Chuckles said:


> Oops! Wrong thread.


----------



## slickmamba

Knife successfully dropped off to @mc2442


----------



## gregfisk

Barmoley said:


> We should probably start another thread on this to not derail this one even more, but just imagine the horror if those people took over, we the right ones would be forced to use left handed spoons, forks, cups...


 And the horror of the logo being on the back of the cups


----------



## mc2442

slickmamba said:


> Knife successfully dropped off to @mc2442



I actually just logged on to say it was delivered safely but you beat me to it. Thank you slickmamba!

I went to store and picked up a bunch of onions, potatoes and carrots to have fun this weekend.


----------



## mc2442

Ok, a few rounds of chopping. First I depended on my memory to share a few thoughts here. I did a smaller follow-up round just to confirm said memory. Third, did another follow-up while jotting down a few notes. After all that I don't have anything earth shattering to share that has not been said, unfortunately, but it was a good excuse to cut crap up.

I did a comparison on 3 from Kip: the pass-around (260x55 251g), a work pony (WP) (241x53 226g), and a work horse (WH) (255x59 289g). Unfortunately I don't have a laser from him yet...somewhere down the road.

As stated by someone before, I am a home cook so I started with onions. In dicing, not much difference in the horizontal cuts, other than my WP was a little better than the WH and the chevron was probably the best but all were close. Vertical cuts were all very easy, all 3 are from Kip so it makes sense. My WP and WH had onions sticking to the blade on the final cuts, the chevrons actually had them staying on the board. For making larger chunks, making thick slices thru half onions and then chopping that all 3 performed similarly.

Potatoes: the chevron was better than my WH which was reasonably better than my WP in release. I was not using soaked potatoes so maybe the differences would be amplified, but I don't think I would have the dedicated potato knife that was mentioned earlier.

For sweet potatoes they all were reasonably close, though due to the force of going thru them vs. the exaggerated motions on some of the potato cuts all 3 had good release. On a few of the cuts I did get wedging on the chevron that I did not get on the other two. I don't know if it was just an off few cuts, but they happened.

On the potatoes and especially on the sweet potatoes, pausing at the bottom and much more when I did not hold down the left side, the flat left side definitely sticks to the produce. I assume in production it would not be flat ground.

Since cucumbers were included by others, the only thing I would say is that the release was best on the chevron, then WH, then WP.....as it should have been.

End result, it was fun to play around with but I don't think I would be adding it to the collection. I don't think it is worth the extra effort from Kip and the extra expense that should reflect that effort. The true hook grind that someone compared to seemed to have a bigger difference but I am obviously happy with the 2 I have from Kip in that I will be adding a 3rd.

I PM'ed @Ivang earlier today and I will either hand this off or mail it out once arrangements can be made or an address obtained.

Edit: I forgot to mention that I lightly touched all 3 up on a Gesshin 2k to make sure they were all on the same level. Easy on the stones, all 3.


----------



## Kippington

Thanks for the review!


----------



## mc2442

The next 2 on the list had to pass so I just mailed it to *@soigne_west* .

Thanks Jules, it was fun to play with!


----------



## juice

Gotta say that as a relative noob, these pass-around threads are invaluable in terms of reading everyone's opinions of the SAME knife and learning about a wide variety of things (yes, deliberately vague description there


----------



## soigne_west

Knife is currently setting the record for longest journey from San Diego to Sacramento.


----------



## mc2442

We are apparently having mailing issues. USPS tracking number 9510815203000203317394

In case I messed up 9510815203000203317394


----------



## M1k3

Hopefully you've kept @Kippington in the loop.


----------



## soigne_west

I just filled a missing mail form. I seem to not be having good luck lately with Usps. I’ve got about 4 packages that just say “in transit, arriving late” all with no update since the 25th,


----------



## soigne_west

I don’t think it’s time to panic yet but just thought I would keep you guys informed


----------



## mc2442

Thanks for the update.

As update to Jules, I was about to reach out to fill that laser void that I have


----------



## Kippington

soigne_west said:


> I don’t think it’s time to panic yet but just thought I would keep you guys informed


Thanks.
We'll give it some time. See what happens.



mc2442 said:


> As update to Jules, I was about to reach out to fill that laser void that I have


I'm trying to finish so many custom orders. It's nuts...


----------



## mc2442

Jules,
I am very glad you have so much work. I don't mind waiting. To all work pony is the way to go tho no laser yet


----------



## M1k3

Definitely not time to panic. I got a package with the same delay message also  about the same time frame also.


----------



## soigne_west

Landed in Sacramento. Expecting delivery tomorrow.


----------



## soigne_west

Safely arrived, same day as a laser.


----------



## parbaked

PM sent...


----------



## ian

soigne_west said:


> Safely arrived, same day as a laser.View attachment 88796



i wannit i wannit i wannit


----------



## slickmamba

mc2442 said:


> Jules,
> I am very glad you have so much work. I don't mind waiting. To all work pony is the way to go tho no laser yet


I gotta come by and try out that workpony


----------



## ian

The food separation on the work pony I have is pretty sick. Can’t even imagine what the laser is like.


----------



## soigne_west

Here’s a few videos for you guys. I’ll post a review tonight and get it over to Crocker tomorrow.


----------



## captaincaed

I didn't realize what a beast this knife is


----------



## soigne_west

Big onions


----------



## soigne_west

Here's my thought's. 

Knife arrived with a pretty decent edge on it, Kudos on the packaging and i think Kipp should start a side business making cardboard saya's. At 260x53 @250g it's right in my comfort zone. I first only used the knife for a couple dinner preps at home and my initial thoughts on it were meh. Food release works very well but i did notice a little resistance on the left side of the knife when cutting more dense foods. 

I touched up the edge on a shapton 2k and threw it in my knife bag. Sharpened up very easily (I think it's Nitro-V ??) Where this knife really started to shine was at work. big prep day and I used the knife for about 5-6 hours. Maybe it was the fresh edge but i didn't experience any of the stickiness i previously did. Edge retention was outstanding and i didn't feel the need to stop or hone the knife all day. My initial thoughts on the photos were that it looked almost gimmicky and that it would be very linear knife, eg. (Veggies potatoes, etc.) I'm not the biggest fan of triple hallow/s-curve grinds but this is something i could definitely get behind. it's most definitely a serious tool and i didn't have any problems handling a multitude of different tasks. I experienced very little wedging and no steering

I have a custom from Jules about 15 months out, and I'll be seriously contemplating ordering one of these. Thanks for letting me participate.


----------



## Kippington

Ah yes, the obligatory hip-hop music blaring in the background.  Thanks for the review!

It really seems to shine mostly in the pro environment. It's the kind of thing that I loved to have as an option in my kit during my cooking years, it felt strange if I didn't have one available for certain jobs after I got used to it.

It's 52100 high carbon btw. Should've had a patina.


----------



## mc2442

I am glad it made it safely, even if it took a while.


----------



## parbaked

soigne_west said:


> Big onions


2:10...I love the Gary wants Alfredo with peppers!!


----------



## slickmamba

I didn't get to do a write-up yet of my thoughts, but the knife was great. I tested it on green onions, potatoes, carrots, eggplant, zucchini, tomatoes, squash, garlic, onions. As expected, food release was outstanding on those larger products, would excel in a pro kitchen. I think the knife could have used a little bit of thinning, but i was too scared to be the one to do it. I did clean it up on a chosera 3k tho it came a little beat up and didn't touch it up before passing it along, but MC touched up on 2k too.

It struggled to do horizontal swipes on onions even though the taper was amazing. As for the task it was designed to do though, it was amazing. Never had such a good time prepping lots of potatoes or large dicing onions and tomatoes. Kudos and great job Kipp! It did crack a few carrots along the way, but again, a little thin would've gone a long way IMO. Same feelings as MC, its a great knife and lots of work and engineering went into designing it. I would love to have it around in my rotation, but its best used in a high volume kitchen!


----------



## Kippington

slickmamba said:


> I think the knife could have used a little bit of thinning...


I have no idea how thick it is behind the edge at the moment. It was really good when I sent it.

Knives on passarounds tend to get thick behind the edge real fast, about 3 times faster than normal. Everyone wants to sharpen it their own way to test edge retention and stuff like that, and each new person doing it on top of somebody else's sharpening job tends to remove more metal over what would happen if it were sharpened by the same person each time.

It also goes through people of various sharpening skills. Such is the nature of a passaround.


----------



## soigne_west

Here’s a current shot. Not too bad.


----------



## slickmamba

Kippington said:


> I have no idea how thick it is behind the edge at the moment. It was really good when I sent it.
> 
> Knives on passarounds tend to get thick behind the edge real fast, about 3 times faster than normal. Everyone wants to sharpen it their own way to test edge retention and stuff like that, and each new person doing it on top of somebody else's sharpening job tends to remove more metal over what would happen if it were sharpened by the same person each time.
> 
> It also goes through people of various sharpening skills. Such is the nature of a passaround.



Yeah I wasn’t saying it was you, but from all the little sessions it had gone through before getting to me! I know how nice and thin behind the edge your knives are!


----------



## crockerculinary

Times like this I wish I was still in a restaurant kitchen. I only have so much veg at my disposal.
Anyway, heres some video of my first session with it. I forgot to disconnect my headphones so I lost the sound, but I tried to get cute with some music.


----------



## Kippington

crockerculinary said:


> Times like this I wish I was still in a restaurant kitchen. I only have so much veg at my disposal.
> Anyway, heres some video of my first session with it. I forgot to disconnect my headphones so I lost the sound, but I tried to get cute with some music.



Oh man that's so sick! 
Your cutting technique really brings the best out of this knife, really helps me remember what I designed it for!

The zucchini clip is a really good example of how this knife has the ability to speed up bulk prep. We have to start cutting slow because it's impossible to tell if the balance of the knife will change on the first cut (if food sticks to the side of the knife, it'll go tip heavy), but as soon as we know the balance hasn't shifted, muscle memory kicks in and we can go into a predictable rhythm. In this particular case, slow push-cuts -> faster push-cuts -> chopping. This predictability is important if you gotta prep loads of produce.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## captaincaed

Proof of life.


----------



## Barmoley

Knives off the . I know times are tough, but come on.....


----------



## captaincaed

That cat is such a spotlight hog


----------



## Kippington

captaincaed said:


> View attachment 90526
> 
> Proof of life.


Is it just a camera illusion, or has somebody sharpened a recurve into the flat?


----------



## juice

Kippington said:


> Is it just a camera illusion, or has somebody sharpened a recurve into the flat?


Also, how's the condition of the awesomely-engineered mailing tube?


----------



## M1k3

Kippington said:


> Is it just a camera illusion, or has somebody sharpened a recurve into the flat?


Wasn't there when I sent it off 


juice said:


> Also, how's the condition of the awesomely-engineered mailing tube?


It was in great condition when it left me. A little scuffing but otherwise a-ok.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## juice

Man I loved the correct-handed "The Grind" that @Kippington put up on his IG the other day. Gorgeous.


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> Man I loved the correct-handed "The Grind" that @Kippington put up on his IG the other day. Gorgeous.


Hmm, I thought you were left-handed? I'm confused.


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> Hmm, I thought you were left-handed?


Correct! I am!



M1k3 said:


> I'm confused.


If even I'm used to that already, I don't think that even needs to be stated, TBH.


----------



## M1k3

Correct-handed is code for right-handed...


----------



## crockerculinary

Should be an illusion. I only put it on a 6k for a minute or two. 
Sorry for the lack of follow up, life has been a bit crazy this past week. Recorded another prep session but nothing that really shows anything new. Still plan to contribute writing down something ASAP.


----------



## Kippington

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Jville

Kippington said:


> Is it just a camera illusion, or has somebody sharpened a recurve into the flat?


Mlk13 did it, he was influenced by Ma_sha.


----------



## M1k3

Ma_fish_hook


----------



## Nemo

Jville said:


> Mlk13 did it, he was influenced by Ma_sha.


I hope we are not going to see a thread called " Kippington Hook DIY"


----------



## M1k3

Nemo said:


> I hope we are not going to see a thread called " Kippington Hook DIY"


----------



## Jville

M1k3 said:


>


Ma_sha says, "The first thing I'm going to do is grind down this large shoulder near the edge, so it will cut more like Toyama. Im definetely not going to mess with this feather though, because after all its still a Kippington."


----------



## captaincaed

Kippington said:


> Is it just a camera illusion, or has somebody sharpened a recurve into the flat?


I think its illusion. I only had a moment to do a potato before work, and nothing seemed off. I'll double check.
Tube is in great shape!
Going to do a ratatouille, should give it a workout. 
BTW, clean edge from Crocker. I'll likely leave it alone, clean up the surface spots before I send it on.


----------



## captaincaed

Hey all, I think it's my turn to send this along, however if it's OK with the group if I keep it until Monday, I can do a big ratatoullie prep video. So far I've only had the chance to do a few potatoes. If I get a couple thumbs up, I'll make some good vids as always. If the next person @VICTOR J CREAZZI prefers it in the mail sooner, I'll do so today.

@Kippington, when I ship this, will it be rust-prone if I clean the patina and add camelia oil? It's a humid summer here. I can either do a Flitz polish and send it along or leave the patina. You know the metallurgy best so I want to defer to you.


----------



## M1k3

Kippington reading this...


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

@captaincaed Wow, I'm up already. It's fine with me if you keep it till Monday. I'll PM you my address.


----------



## captaincaed

Thanks brother! I'll try to make it a good vid. It'll be in the mail Monday


----------



## Kippington

captaincaed said:


> @Kippington, when I ship this, will it be rust-prone if I clean the patina and add camelia oil? It's a humid summer here. I can either do a Flitz polish and send it along or leave the patina. You know the metallurgy best so I want to defer to you.


Polish it if you want, otherwise I'm fine with it going as is. Just oil it a bit and it should be fine.


----------



## Jville

To me its more vulnerable to rust, when you remove the patina. But im no metallurgist.


----------



## captaincaed

Kippington said:


> Polish it if you want, otherwise I'm fine with it going as is. Just oil it a bit and it should be fine.


Sounds good. Oil it is.


----------



## captaincaed

what these videos don’t really capture and what I wish I had said was just how nice it makes prep overall. It’s definitely not perfect in terms of food release. But it’s really damn good. The overall thought and execution are really there.

I see this as a single bevel Western kitchen prep knife. It seems like a purpose built tool in the same way that the Japanese single bevel knives are purpose built for specific fish tasks and vegetable tasks. I think if I had more time to get to know this knife and learn how to use it better the performance would look even better. Overall I’m just impressed.


----------



## Kippington

Very cool, thanks for the videos and review.

I was highly entertained by how many times you changed grips - hammer/pinch/pointer - you use all three in the first video alone! It's fascinating how different cutting styles definitely affect the release. I don't get the same stickage while cutting potatoes as you did. Maybe it comes down to the amount of moisture in the food? The following is raw potato, a good comparison to your first video:


In my most recent version of this grind I have changed the area you mentioned in your conclusion (left face, towards the heel). In the passaround version it's actually slightly concave, done that way so I could get the area behind the edge even thinner for better separation. If you still have the knife with you, you can place a ruler against the area and see it for yourself. Turns out it probably isn't worth the stickage in that zone, so now I make it slightly convex.


----------



## captaincaed

Kippington said:


> Very cool, thanks for the videos and review.
> 
> I was highly entertained by how many times you changed grips - hammer/pinch/pointer - you use all three in the first video alone! It's fascinating how different cutting styles definitely affect the release. I don't get the same stickage while cutting potatoes as you did. Maybe it comes down to the amount of moisture in the food? The following is raw potato, a good comparison to your first video:
> 
> 
> In my most recent version of this grind I have changed the area you mentioned in your conclusion (left face, towards the heel). In the passaround version it's actually slightly concave, done that way so I could get the area behind the edge even thinner for better separation. If you still have the knife with you, you can place a ruler against the area and see it for yourself. Turns out it probably isn't worth the stickage in that zone, so now I make it slightly convex.



For sure I think good technique brings out the best. I'm a home cook, so don't prep nearly as much as real cooks. It's a pro tool for real pros. Purpose built, in that practice makes it shine. Crocker used to be a pro cook ( right?) and you can see the great results he got. I can't say enough how impressed I am. Also it doesn't steer. Damn. It makes prep really nice.

The concavity comment makes sense. It's subtle but it's there. The left side stick was most noticeable with soaked potatoes which I naturally didn't film. The ones in my vid are raw. Your potato may vary (YPMV).

Aw man now I'm all self conscious about my grips! I hoped no one would notice...


----------



## labor of love

juice said:


> Correct! I am!
> 
> 
> If even I'm used to that already, I don't think that even needs to be stated, TBH.


Need to show you pics of my lefty Kipp workhorse sometime.


----------



## captaincaed

Oops


----------



## juice

captaincaed said:


> what these videos don’t really capture and what I wish I had said was just how nice it makes prep overall.


Thanks for those videos, mate, really good stuff.


----------



## juice

labor of love said:


> Need to show you pics of my lefty Kipp workhorse sometime.


Yes. Yes you do, indeed.


----------



## Kippington

captaincaed said:


> I'm a home cook, so don't prep nearly as much as real cooks.


I'm impressed! I guessed you used to be a pro from the vid!


----------



## Kippington

captaincaed said:


> Aw man now I'm all self conscious about my grips! I hoped no one would notice...


It won't slip past me! As a knife maker, it's my job to notice this, plus many other things...


----------



## juice

Is that an acid emoji?


----------



## labor of love

Kippington said:


> It won't slip past me! As a knife maker, it's my job to notice this, plus many other things...


New business model: send Kipp a video demo of how you hold a knife and cut food. He in turn makes the perfect knife to suit your tastes.


----------



## Kippington

labor of love said:


> New business model: send Kipp a video demo of how you hold a knife and cut food. He in turn makes the perfect knife to suit your tastes.


By watching someone in action I can tell what would work for the user in regards to the following: edge profile, spine angle, weight distribution, handle shape and size, machi/neck size, heel height, grind bias, edge thickness... there's probably more, that's just off the top of my head.

I've asked a few customers to do it. Precisely zero have actually gone ahead and done it.
I mention it here:




__





Rambling thoughts on gyuto profiles


Absolutely. The length of the yellow lines determines the amount of curve in my style of doing things. With a bit of practice I can use it to recreate any profile, but I guess the problem is it might not be all that intuitive.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com




Oh well, their loss.



juice said:


> Is that an acid emoji?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Your customers are afraid they’ll be judged and condemned


----------



## Kippington

Carl Kotte said:


> Your customers are afraid they’ll be judged and condemned


----------



## Carl Kotte

Kippington said:


>


Yeah, wouldn’t that be a bummer! ’Your knife skills are terrible and you don’t deserve my work! Now go - without soup - and don’t come back!’


----------



## Carl Kotte

’And don’t come back until you can cut 15 liters of perfect mire poix in less than 60 minutes!’


----------



## dafox

captaincaed said:


> what these videos don’t really capture and what I wish I had said was just how nice it makes prep overall. It’s definitely not perfect in terms of food release. But it’s really damn good. The overall thought and execution are really there.
> 
> I see this as a single bevel Western kitchen prep knife. It seems like a purpose built tool in the same way that the Japanese single bevel knives are purpose built for specific fish tasks and vegetable tasks. I think if I had more time to get to know this knife and learn how to use it better the performance would look even better. Overall I’m just impressed.



Nice to see relaxed, not frantic, knife skills.


----------



## captaincaed

Kippington said:


> It won't slip past me! As a knife maker, it's my job to notice this, plus many other things...


Really it's your fault. The right hand bias rounded and polished choil made every grip comfortable and confused my hand.


----------



## captaincaed

Kippington said:


> By watching someone in action I can tell what would work for the user in regards to the following: edge profile, spine angle, weight distribution, handle shape and size, machi/neck size, heel height, grind bias, edge thickness... there's probably more, that's just off the top of my head.
> 
> I've asked a few customers to do it. Precisely zero have actually gone ahead and done it.



OK I'll bite, what would you recommend based on what you saw?


----------



## captaincaed

Off to.Victor with some camellia oil


----------



## Carl Kotte

captaincaed said:


> OK I'll bite, what would you recommend based on what you saw?


You got lured into palm reading! (I would too).


----------



## Kippington

captaincaed said:


> OK I'll bite, what would you recommend based on what you saw?


The following all assumes you don't want to change your cutting style, All the changes would be very small/subtle:

Your grip is light, relaxed and varied: You want a longer neck length than the passaround
You don't lock your wrist as much as some people: No taller heel height than the passaround
You have a good pull stroke, hardly any rock: Less belly, more flat like a santoku
The height between your elbows and the board is longer than most: Angle spine down, and too short a heel height would be a detriment
Knowing the balance of the passaround, you seem to do well with neutral-to-tip balanced knives. Lightweight handle
You use the whole distance along the edge. The areas you use change with the grip: The length seems good
I would end up shifting the profile slightly towards the CJA style shape for you.


----------



## Jville

Kipp the knife whisperer, nice!


----------



## captaincaed

Kippington said:


> The following all assumes you don't want to change your cutting style, All the changes would be very small/subtle:



OK that's pretty dang cool.

First, let me say how embarrassed I am that I'm officially a santoku guy.

You're dead on with the light grip, liking a slightly longer neck. I like an easy push or pull cut that lets the knife do the work. At home, I guess I have the luxury of adapting style to the knife, so I rock with a couple that are suited to it. But generally not as much. Forward balance is good, but not too much. But dead neutral feels too light for me. I like the length for big prep, but I'll admit I grab a 225 most days. I honestly prefer your profile with a little belly to CJA. The grind too, with or without the hook. his knife didn't jive with me, yours really did.

The knives I grab most often are a Sukenari 260 for big prep day, an HVB 250 for normal days and a stainless Mac 210 when I'm lazy or traveling. They all have a tip dead center of the profile. I have one with a more triangular profile (higher tip relative to spine) that always seems to thud a bit when I use it. When I get in the groove it's a great knife tho. 

I've always wanted to try this one.





What about the heel height comments? Seems like those went both ways.

So now, who's my ideal girl (or boy)?


----------



## juice

captaincaed said:


> I've always wanted to try this one.


Is that a Kip correct-handed one?


----------



## captaincaed

That's better. Aaah.


----------



## Kippington

I actually looked at that mirrored picture and thought, _"I don't remember making that..."_

_* - They all have a tip dead center of the profile*_​​Ah, well that matters less than you think! Rambling thoughts on gyuto profiles


Kippington said:


> I'd like to point out that even though the two above have exactly the same flat-spot and belly curve (meaning they would behave quite similarly), they appear totally different if described by tip height alone.



_*- I have one with a more triangular profile (higher tip relative to spine) that always seems to thud a bit when I use it*_​
Yeah, but don't forget the thud is something that any knife can have. Very annoying for me, but some people apparently like it.
I can tell that you'd really like a knife with a sori - which is when the spine curves up towards the tip. You'd get more weight at the tip-end if you have a sori, even with a crazy thin taper. Taper helps make the tip thinner (you seemed to like it on the passaround) but it goes against your preference in balance.





_*- What about the heel height comments? Seems like those went both ways*_​
I wouldn't go much higher because you'd need more of a locked wrist, but height is still needed due to the distance between your elbow and the height of the board. Basically the heel height of the passaround is good for you, I wouldn't go much taller or shorter

_*- So now, who's my ideal girl (or boy)?*_​


----------



## esoo

Kippington said:


> The following all assumes you don't want to change your cutting style, All the changes would be very small/subtle:
> 
> Your grip is light, relaxed and varied: You want a longer neck length than the passaround
> You don't lock your wrist as much as some people: No taller heel height than the passaround
> You have a good pull stroke, hardly any rock: Less belly, more flat like a santoku
> The height between your elbows and the board is longer than most: Angle spine down, and too short a heel height would be a detriment
> Knowing the balance of the passaround, you seem to do well with neutral-to-tip balanced knives. Lightweight handle
> You use the whole distance along the edge. The areas you use change with the grip: The length seems good
> I would end up shifting the profile slightly towards the CJA style shape for you.



I keep looking at this thread, saying to myself I want one of these knives (not that as a home cook I every prep enough that I really need it), but after seeing that, I want Kippington to make me a knife just to get the analysis.


----------



## Kippington

esoo said:


> I keep looking at this thread, saying to myself I want one of these knives (not that as a home cook I every prep enough that I really need it), but after seeing that, I want Kippington to make me a knife just to get the analysis.


When I do this kind of analysis, it brings up the question - Do I make a knife for the customers existing skills, or do I make a better one for them to develop into...
I'm currently making two knives for someone that always holds the knife with a finger-point grip and uses the tip to make every cut.


----------



## Carl Kotte

As in 15 liters of perfect mire poix in less than 55 minutes?


----------



## esoo

Kippington said:


> When I do this kind of analysis, it brings up the question - Do I make a knife for the customers existing skills, or do I make a better one for them to develop into...
> I'm currently making two knives for someone that always holds the knife with a finger-point grip and uses the tip to make every cut.



I think part of the answer is to know where they are on their knife journey and how adaptable they are to change. And if there is a reason for them to - if their current techniques meet the needs for their cooking, do they need to?


----------



## esoo

Carl Kotte said:


> As in 15 liters of perfect mire poix in less than 55 minutes?



I can do a pretty perfect mire poix - maybe at about a liter or two an hour.....

I would like to be faster, but as a home cook there is little pressure, except for wanting to be done big preps in a shorter time.


----------



## ian

Y’all pros already had me when you started measuring mirepoix by the liter. Like, wt_f.


----------



## Kippington

Carl Kotte said:


> As in 15 liters of perfect mire poix in less than 55 minutes?


The test is 300 entrée portions of bruschetta mix in 90 minutes... but within that time you also have to cook a small breakfast service to order, check and accept the meat and vegetable deliveries, mix and bake the fresh bread for the day...


----------



## Carl Kotte

esoo said:


> I can do a pretty perfect mire poix - maybe at about a liter or two an hour.....
> 
> I would like to be faster, but as a home cook there is little pressure, except for wanting to be done big preps in a shorter time.


Yeah, I can’t work that fast. No way. But I trained under a very competitive chef who had good knife skills. He often talked (well, bragged) about How much mire poix he could cut in an hour. Seeing him work I believed him. His cuts were very even (I could compare it pretty well, since mine were thrown into stock or soup or something).


----------



## Carl Kotte

Kippington said:


> The test is 300 entrée portions of bruschetta mix in 90 minutes... but within that time you also have to cook a small breakfast service to order, check and accept the meat and vegetable deliveries, mix and bake the fresh bread for the day...


Is it too late to retire?


----------



## Kippington

Retire and advise people about knives on KKF ♡


----------



## parbaked

Kippington said:


> Retire and advise people on knives handles on KKF ♡


Carl is the handle whisperer (influencer),,,


----------



## Carl Kotte

Kippington said:


> Retire and advise people about knives on KKF ♡


I think I’d like to try Palm reading


----------



## Carl Kotte

parbaked said:


> Carl is the handle whisperer (influencer),,,


I see myself more as a blade artist


----------



## esoo

Kippington said:


> The test is 300 entrée portions of bruschetta mix in 90 minutes... but within that time you also have to cook a small breakfast service to order, check and accept the meat and vegetable deliveries, mix and bake the fresh bread for the day...



All I have to say is Kudos to those that can do it.

I want those level of knife skills - near perfect cuts and speed so that when I make big batches (say 10L of minestrone) it doesn't take me hours. I think the last time I made a batch I was near 2 hours just doing the veg prep.


----------



## Jville

murtazadalgic said:


> I want to share some info for the ones who would like to buy from Ryky's auctions. I was one of his Patreon supporters for couple months to get a KS. And it's quite different and harder comparing with regular auction on eBay. Think twice if you are serious.
> 
> - You need to become a patron first, it starts from $5 (basicly only see the conversations and discount codes I think) to different tiers like $10, $20, $50, $100 per month. But Ryky splits the better knives to higher tiers $50 and $100. Only the patrons on that level see the auction and bid. For example $5 tiers didn't see a thing.
> - Secondly he generally upload the video around these days, (coming the end of month) Let's say today you've become a tier, paid $100 and waiting for auction. on the day of September 1st, Patreon withdraws another $100 from you (It withdraws the beginning of the month) And according to his sentences you'll never know when he gonna put the item on eBay. He says that he is a new member on eBay and he has limited slots to sell knives.
> - Third of all (this is my best) is the "Ryky effect". There are hundreds of uneducated supporters there. His couple knives, I think one was a Yaxell Super Gou or similar to that (I don't remember the second one) is sold higher than the retail/brand new one price. People bidded more because it's coming from Ryky.
> 
> Sorry for my English and hope it gives you more hints before pull the trigger.
> 
> You've increased my disdain for Ryky, thank you.





Carl Kotte said:


> I see myself more as a blade artist View attachment 91711


Is that Ma_sha's Maker mark?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Jville said:


> Is that Ma_sha's Maker mark?


No!


----------



## Luftmensch

captaincaed said:


> First, let me say how embarrassed I am that I'm officially a santoku guy.



It is strange how there is so much shame about being a santoku person... like confessing you eat your toe-jam or something... Don't sweat it brother!!



captaincaed said:


> an HVB 250





captaincaed said:


> I've always wanted to try this one.



Got a preference for Aussies there!

I wonder how much knife steel has ore from Western Australia


----------



## Jville

Carl Kotte said:


> No!


He will take it and modify it into a Panda.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Jville said:


> He will take it and modify it into a Panda.


----------



## Luftmensch

Running behind on this thread, but:



soigne_west said:


> Here’s a few videos for you guys. I’ll post a review tonight and get it over to Crocker tomorrow.



Awesome review!



Kippington said:


> Ah yes, the obligatory hip-hop music blaring in the background.  Thanks for the review!



Best review track yet! Track 1, Track 2, Track 4: kitchen hilarity, Track 5


----------



## captaincaed

Kippington said:


> _*- They all have a tip dead center of the profile*_Ah, well that matters less than you think! Rambling thoughts on gyuto profiles


OK you got into my head with this one, so I busted out the graph paper and the ruler (what drafting program do you use?). Damn if you aren’t right. The top profile is the one that goes “thud” and the bottom two are ones I prefer. I thought that the tip height relative to the heel had something to do with that. Nope. In fact the “Triangular” profile tip is in between what I think of as my “Workhorse” and “Standard” knives. It seems my wrist angle is cocked-up a bit with the “Triangular” to get flat board contact, but it’s more level with the other two. 






Neither of the bottom two have a _sori_, but they both are tip-heavier for sure. I liked both the profile and tip for your PA knife, especially how thin the tip was. Based on your assessment, I’d definitely try a thin-tip gyuto with _sori_. You’ve made me reconsider. Always thought I was a pointy-tip guy.

Edit : Except now going back to a couple of threads that you posted in it looks like the sori is maybe not even desirable from the makers point of view?

The “Triangular” profile is attractive from a design perspective, but I think the other two work a little better _as knives_. Splitting hairs maybe.

And yes, that should be everyone’s ideal girl/boy.


----------



## ian

This conversation confuses me. What thud are you talking about? You mean the thud at the end of a push cut or guillotine and glide when the heel thuds into the cutting board? That's mostly just a function of flatness in the back half of the knife, no?


----------



## captaincaed

ian said:


> This conversation confuses me. What thud are you talking about? You mean the thud at the end of a push cut or guillotine and glide when the heel thuds into the cutting board? That's mostly just a function of flatness in the back half of the knife, no?


It’s more the wrist angle I need to get flat board contact. Since most of my other knives have a more traditional Japanese profile, my muscle memory is locked into that profile. When I pick up “Triangular” it thuds a bit until I get used to it, but even then I feel my wrist is cocked a bit funny. Also it’s not a dead smooth curve on the board, which is hard to see but adds to the thud in board use. Still, a knife I love the hell out of.


----------



## ian

I guess that makes sense. Your default direction of motion is going to be more perpendicular to the edge of the triangular knife. I've never owned one with that kind of profile. I'm not sure I'd like it, because of the jacked up wrist. 

Reminds me of Alton's Angle.


----------



## captaincaed

ian said:


> I guess that makes sense. Your default direction of motion is going to be more perpendicular to the edge of the triangular knife. I've never owned one with that kind of profile. I'm not sure I'd like it, because of the jacked up wrist.
> 
> Reminds me of Alton's Angle.
> 
> View attachment 91895


Such a dumb fad. No wonder he left Shun

What's that angle modeled on, hmmm, Alton?


----------



## Kippington

captaincaed said:


>



If you read the first post in the profiles thread, I talk about not measuring the knife with the spine as the reference. Try the same drawing with the heel and flat spot as the reference.


----------



## captaincaed

Kippington said:


> If you read the first post in the profiles thread, I talk about not measuring the knife with the spine as the reference. Try the same drawing with the heel and flat spot as the reference.



That's a great point.

None of these have dead-flat heels so I hope I've represented them as closely as I can.
I see a couple things going on. First, the tip relative to the board, so to speak, and the second is the angle of the spine to the board, which would affect all the things you talked about in your thread. The rise:run is in blue.

It's a whole series of considerations when you go about designing something. If you need to consider knuckle clearance, belly, hand angle, tip shape, overall length, overall tip height, then the relative relationships between them all... can get complex unless you step through the process in the thoughtful way you did.

Sorry for the slightly skewed angle everyone, hopefully the red lines help orient your view.


----------



## ian

captaincaed said:


> Such a dumb fad. No wonder he left Shun
> 
> What's that angle modeled on, hmmm, Alton?



I’ve always said that Alton is a straight shooter.


----------



## Kippington

captaincaed said:


> That's a great point.
> 
> None of these have dead-flat heels so I hope I've represented them as closely as I can.
> I see a couple things going on. First, the tip relative to the board, so to speak, and the second is the angle of the spine to the board, which would affect all the things you talked about in your thread. The rise:run is in blue.
> 
> It's a whole series of considerations when you go about designing something. If you need to consider knuckle clearance, belly, hand angle, tip shape, overall length, overall tip height, then the relative relationships between them all... can get complex unless you step through the process in the thoughtful way you did.
> 
> Sorry for the slightly skewed angle everyone, hopefully the red lines help orient your view.
> View attachment 91937


That's more like it!
The spine and handle angle is the major difference between the triangular profile and the others. You need to have your wrist higher up and pointed down as a result. This might sound silly, but try using the triangular knife on a lower cutting surface, or stand on something that raises your height by an inch or two, and your opinion on it might change.


----------



## Kippington

That being said, you are more of an (a) style of cutter.

The following is a quote from here:
___________________________________________________________________

It was mentioned before that the height of your cutting board is important when considering the spine/handle angle (or flat-spot angle, the two being different sides of the same coin).






I find that (a) tends to be easier to use on a higher surface, while (b) is easier to use on a lower surface. Many of the pro chefs here would understand what it's like when someone is using your favourite spot in the kitchen and you have to go and find another bench to work on. I tend to use different knives depending on the height of the bench I'm working with.

To add to this, the profile shape will often influence the way I want to move my arm and wrist, depending on what I'm cutting of course.
On a higher table (a) will have more of a chopping wrist action with the lower arm moving up and down, pivoting at the elbow in a movement similar to a drummer. 240mm Shigs are amazing for this, and I'm sure many others are too.
On a lower table (b) tends towards a locked wrist push cut, and relies more on forward-and-down arm movements. Lifting the knife off the board is optional. This is my default style for most work, and so I personally like my knives to have more of a spine angle and prefer to work on lower tables.




Sori/re-curve spines are basically a mix of the two.


----------



## captaincaed

I'm so glad you mentioned the board height. The first thing I did was place these knives on different surfaces and see how they felt. When you're working at home, small discomforts don't affect you, but I know during an 8-hour shift they add up. I work at my keyboard a lot, and those hours add up on your hands, so I read up on ergonomics, chair and desk height. I can only imagine what happens when you add cutting impact into the mix for a long day. 

Thank you @Kippington for the lively exchange! I'm all out of deep thoughts for the moment, but this gives me a lot to think about.

I ordered a custom knife for the first time recently, and realized I had a hard time articulating or even drawing what I was hoping for. Thanks for helping me to be a more educated customer. When I'm off work, I'm going to re-read your 'rambling thoughts' thread. Good stuff in there.


----------



## Luftmensch

@captaincaed,

How would you feel if I looked you deep in your eyes, and gently complemented you on your penmanship?


----------



## captaincaed

Luftmensch said:


> @captaincaed,
> 
> How would you feel if I looked you deep in your eyes, and gently complemented you on your penmanship?


Hahaha! Oh man I'm exhausted, switching from night to day shift and walking around like a zombie. This ripped a laugh out of me. Thank you sir. 

It's normally chicken scratch, but I pull it together for the public stuff


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

I picked up the knife this morning. The packaging and knife are in excellent condition.

I was a bit concerned that after passing through so many hands it might be very different profile than what it was when it left the maker. That does not seem to be the case at all as the bevels are still quite small.

I've only minced some garlic and sliced some bread so far. The knife handled very similar to my daily driver despite being 64 mm longer. Onion dicing coming in a few hours.


----------



## captaincaed

What are the basic dimensions anyway? I never jotted then down


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

I measure 54 X 260.


----------



## captaincaed

That seems about right, thanks brother


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

The knife is on its way to Nebraska.

Write up coming soon.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

First, A big thank you to Kippington for including me in this pass around. Being relatively new to the forum and not having much exposure to a lot of different knives I feel very privileged to be included.
I am a maker (mostly straight razors) and grind geometries really interest me. Being able to try a knife where the geometry was at such an extreme was a real treat.

When I first received the knife I figured that I would just use it for all my normal kitchen chopping for a day or two and let chance dictate what was being cut. I was very comfortable with the knife size immediately, even though it was far larger than any knife that I've ever used. Somehow it felt just like my normal knife.

Early on I was cutting some broccoli and the food release felt particularly good and I picked up my normal knife for a comparison. To my surprise the food release seemed about the same for both knives. From that point on I often switched knives while cutting for comparison. On the last day that I had the knife I invited dafox over to try the knife, both for him to see and try the knife and also to get his feedback as he has a lot more experience than I. He agreed that the food release was very comparable between the two knives. 

We both really liked the knife, but we also agreed that our enjoyment on using it had more to do with the great aesthetics, balance, weight, etc. than the hook grind. Thank you again for letting me be part of this. It was very interesting to be able to try out such a beautiful and unique knife!


----------



## Kippington

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Jville

I have Kit's original hook grind knife and the food release is definetely elite.


----------



## Barmoley

I think to really appreciate the improved food release of Kipp's hook grind you need to cut something very challenging in that regard. Soaked potatoes or cold boiled potatoes or something like that. In these situations this grind excelled for me and was better than others. You have to sort of push it to the limit to see the difference. On normal stuff, it was similar to other knives with good food release.


----------



## AT5760

Assuming the post office delivers tomorrow, I’ll be making sweet potato hash this weekend with this bad boy.


----------



## Nemo

VICTOR J CREAZZI said:


> Early on I was cutting some broccoli and the food release felt particularly good and I picked up my normal knife for a comparison. To my surprise the food release seemed about the same for both knives. From that point on I often switched knives while cutting for comparison.



I find that it's a great idea to benchmark a new knife against a known quantity.

Which knife were you benchmarking it against?


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

Nemo said:


> I find that it's a great idea to benchmark a new knife against a known quantity.
> 
> Which knife were you benchmarking it against?


It's a self made knife that I think has a pretty traditional asymmetrical convex grind.


----------



## Kippington

Barmoley said:


> You have to sort of *push it to the limit* to see the difference.


----------



## Nemo

VICTOR J CREAZZI said:


> It's a self made knife that I think has a pretty traditional asymmetrical convex grind.


Is it a thicker or thinner grind?


----------



## AT5760

Safely in Nebraska!


----------



## AT5760

I got some time over the past few days to work with Kip's knife. This is the largest kitchen knife that I have used - in terms of blade length or height. But, I didn't find it to be much of an adjustment over using a 240x50. I like the bit of extra height, but using this one also lets me know that I probably don't need to go hunting for a 60mm tall gyuto. 

Others have already described the specs and excellent fit and finish. Even though it is larger than the knives that I am used to, I found it very comfortable. I like the weight (250g). It is about 40g heavier than my heaviest knife and it feels substantial without being thick or axe-like. 

I make a lot of kale salad, which isn't the most rigorous test for a knife like this. But, it gives me the chance to thinly slice greens, mince shallots, and julienne apples. Since I make it a lot, doing it with the chevron gave me a good frame of reference. Performance through the kale was fine. For shallots, this was the only time where a longer knife was an adjustment. It did really well with green apples. This is an area where most other knives tend to stick quite a bit. I can see where this knife would provide some efficiency gains when working through a big batch of apples.

The chevron did well with other sticky produce, including melon, sweet potatoes, and potatoes. The only hiccup, which you can see in the video linked below, was potatoes sticking to the left side of the knife. Other than that, I'd give it a slight edge in the "food release" category over other knives that I've used. 

More than anything, this pass around is a great opportunity to try @Kippington 's fantastic work. This knife has a great feel, usable profile, and an authoritative feel. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend his knives to others and his name has joined the growing list of makers that I need to add to my kitchen on a more permanent basis.

Finally, for you masochists out there, I recorded a video of me hacking away at some taters. It's probably about as awkward as watching a video of your parents, you know..., but if that's your thing, enjoy!


----------



## Kippington

Thanks for the video and review!


----------



## Chuckles

The box arrived on Thurs. I will open it late tonight or first thing tomorrow. I’ve been looking forward to the this.


----------



## Chuckles

Proof of life.






Apologies for being slow with this pass around. It will be heading to Chicago on Monday.

The knife came to me at a great moment. My garden has been overwhelmingly productive with cucumbers. I used the hook grind to slice a wide variety of sizes of cucumbers for pickles. About two slightly over flowing 4” hotel pans worth. I compared with several knives I had sitting in the drawer.






Left to right: Mario Honyaki W2?, Mario premakers mark CPM154, OG Mizuno Honyaki White, Mizuno KS Blue san mai, Shigehiro white, Marco honyaki 52100, Masamoto KS circa 2015?, Martell 01.

This Kippington is a real winner for me. I feel like I have been chasing nuance down a well travelled road and this knife is a brand new experience which I very much appreciate. I have always leaned to the release end of the performance spectrum with a preference for robust convex grinds. When doing larger volume prep projects like the cucumbers here I don’t like chasing product rolling everywhere or climbing the blade face and falling into the cutting area. This knife was the best I have used for keeping the cutting board organized and tidy. In a production environment this equals time which equals money. Better than any other knife I tested it against the Kippington left the cucumbers of all sizes standing in a row that could easily be picked up and placed in the pan in a single motion. Elegant and efficient. Lovely performance and in my opinion worth the investment for hotel banquet work or other large volume situations where precision and efficiency are paramount.









It makes for much less annoyance when you can simply place the whole stack nice and shingled in the pan without scraping them together and scooping them up.

The next best knife was the Mario honyaki and everything else trailed behind significantly.

The profile of the Kippington was great. It makes productive board contact throughout the blade length which allows you to transition from tip to mid blade to heel while chopping without any worry of accordion cuts. I really enjoy this type of performances characteristic. While the shape of the Kippington makes it look like a KS or it’s clones the profile is different. It is slightly flatter in the front third of the blade. The profile is actually almost identical to the Martell and flatter through the tip section than anything else I compared it to. The Martell is also a knife whose profile is extremely versatile in use and the one I reach for when I want to have fun switching between products often.

I have only had one other Kippington and it was a laser model. Food separation was similar with the added benefit of fantastic release. Kippington makes a very nice handle, the balance was right up my alley and the choil and spine were rounded for comfort over the long haul.

The biggest take away for me was total awe that the pass around even made it to me. This pass around and Kippingtons contributions to the forum really exemplify the best of what an online community like KKF can be and should restore faith in those that, like myself, may have tended to be drawn towards cynicism over the years. KKF is not dead and is more than a flipping site for over hyped Katos.

Thank you for letting me participate and I hope the knife survives to the end of the list!


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Chuckles Thank you, that was a great write-up!


----------



## juice

Chuckles said:


> It makes productive board contact throughout the blade length which allows you to transition from tip to mid blade to heel while chopping without any worry of accordion cuts. I really enjoy this type of performances characteristic. While the shape of the Kippington makes it look like a KS or it’s clones the profile is different.


Cracking performance review, thanks for that, really good.


----------



## captaincaed

Chuckles said:


> Proof of life.
> 
> View attachment 97292
> 
> 
> Apologies for being slow with this pass around. It will be heading to Chicago on Monday.
> 
> The knife came to me at a great moment. My garden has been overwhelmingly productive with cucumbers. I used the hook grind to slice a wide variety of sizes of cucumbers for pickles. About two slightly over flowing 4” hotel pans worth. I compared with several knives I had sitting in the drawer.
> 
> View attachment 97293
> 
> 
> Left to right: Mario Honyaki W2?, Mario premakers mark CPM154, OG Mizuno Honyaki White, Mizuno KS Blue san mai, Shigehiro white, Marco honyaki 52100, Masamoto KS circa 2015?, Martell 01.
> 
> This Kippington is a real winner for me. I feel like I have been chasing nuance down a well travelled road and this knife is a brand new experience which I very much appreciate. I have always leaned to the release end of the performance spectrum with a preference for robust convex grinds. When doing larger volume prep projects like the cucumbers here I don’t like chasing product rolling everywhere or climbing the blade face and falling into the cutting area. This knife was the best I have used for keeping the cutting board organized and tidy. In a production environment this equals time which equals money. Better than any other knife I tested it against the Kippington left the cucumbers of all sizes standing in a row that could easily be picked up and placed in the pan in a single motion. Elegant and efficient. Lovely performance and in my opinion worth the investment for hotel banquet work or other large volume situations where precision and efficiency are paramount.
> 
> View attachment 97295
> View attachment 97296
> 
> 
> It makes for much less annoyance when you can simply place the whole stack nice and shingled in the pan without scraping them together and scooping them up.
> 
> The next best knife was the Mario honyaki and everything else trailed behind significantly.
> 
> The profile of the Kippington was great. It makes productive board contact throughout the blade length which allows you to transition from tip to mid blade to heel while chopping without any worry of accordion cuts. I really enjoy this type of performances characteristic. While the shape of the Kippington makes it look like a KS or it’s clones the profile is different. It is slightly flatter in the front third of the blade. The profile is actually almost identical to the Martell and flatter through the tip section than anything else I compared it to. The Martell is also a knife whose profile is extremely versatile in use and the one I reach for when I want to have fun switching between products often.
> 
> I have only had one other Kippington and it was a laser model. Food separation was similar with the added benefit of fantastic release. Kippington makes a very nice handle, the balance was right up my alley and the choil and spine were rounded for comfort over the long haul.
> 
> The biggest take away for me was total awe that the pass around even made it to me. This pass around and Kippingtons contributions to the forum really exemplify the best of what an online community like KKF can be and should restore faith in those that, like myself, may have tended to be drawn towards cynicism over the years. KKF is not dead and is more than a flipping site for over hyped Katos.
> 
> Thank you for letting me participate and I hope the knife survives to the end of the list!


this is the review I was waiting for. Thanks Chuckles.


----------



## Kippington

Chuckles said:


> Proof of life.
> 
> View attachment 97292
> 
> 
> Apologies for being slow with this pass around. It will be heading to Chicago on Monday.
> 
> The knife came to me at a great moment. My garden has been overwhelmingly productive with cucumbers. I used the hook grind to slice a wide variety of sizes of cucumbers for pickles. About two slightly over flowing 4” hotel pans worth. I compared with several knives I had sitting in the drawer.
> 
> View attachment 97293
> 
> 
> Left to right: Mario Honyaki W2?, Mario premakers mark CPM154, OG Mizuno Honyaki White, Mizuno KS Blue san mai, Shigehiro white, Marco honyaki 52100, Masamoto KS circa 2015?, Martell 01.
> 
> This Kippington is a real winner for me. I feel like I have been chasing nuance down a well travelled road and this knife is a brand new experience which I very much appreciate. I have always leaned to the release end of the performance spectrum with a preference for robust convex grinds. When doing larger volume prep projects like the cucumbers here I don’t like chasing product rolling everywhere or climbing the blade face and falling into the cutting area. This knife was the best I have used for keeping the cutting board organized and tidy. In a production environment this equals time which equals money. Better than any other knife I tested it against the Kippington left the cucumbers of all sizes standing in a row that could easily be picked up and placed in the pan in a single motion. Elegant and efficient. Lovely performance and in my opinion worth the investment for hotel banquet work or other large volume situations where precision and efficiency are paramount.
> 
> View attachment 97295
> View attachment 97296
> 
> 
> It makes for much less annoyance when you can simply place the whole stack nice and shingled in the pan without scraping them together and scooping them up.
> 
> The next best knife was the Mario honyaki and everything else trailed behind significantly.
> 
> The profile of the Kippington was great. It makes productive board contact throughout the blade length which allows you to transition from tip to mid blade to heel while chopping without any worry of accordion cuts. I really enjoy this type of performances characteristic. While the shape of the Kippington makes it look like a KS or it’s clones the profile is different. It is slightly flatter in the front third of the blade. The profile is actually almost identical to the Martell and flatter through the tip section than anything else I compared it to. The Martell is also a knife whose profile is extremely versatile in use and the one I reach for when I want to have fun switching between products often.
> 
> I have only had one other Kippington and it was a laser model. Food separation was similar with the added benefit of fantastic release. Kippington makes a very nice handle, the balance was right up my alley and the choil and spine were rounded for comfort over the long haul.
> 
> The biggest take away for me was total awe that the pass around even made it to me. This pass around and Kippingtons contributions to the forum really exemplify the best of what an online community like KKF can be and should restore faith in those that, like myself, may have tended to be drawn towards cynicism over the years. KKF is not dead and is more than a flipping site for over hyped Katos.
> 
> Thank you for letting me participate and I hope the knife survives to the end of the list!


Awesome, thanks for taking the time for the write up!


----------



## humami

Hey kip!!!!

I love to participate if its still possible,

I am from the Netherlands :


----------



## Kippington

humami said:


> Hey kip!!!!
> 
> I love to participate if its still possible,
> 
> I am from the Netherlands :


Sorry, the list was closed earlier in the thread


----------



## humami

Aww...too bad, i hope to participate next time, thank you for your reply


----------



## McMan

Hooked up with the hook grind. 
More shortly once I unbox...


----------



## marc4pt0

If the the list is still accurate, I’ll be seeing this bad boy soon. Looking fwd to it.


----------



## McMan

Still with me. Moving it along to Cincy DC shortly.
I should have it out mid-week. I'm embarrassed to say I haven't gotten a chance to give it a try yet--lost track of time there a bit... What day is it again?


----------



## M1k3

No rush. Europe is just waiting.


----------



## ian

No rush???? F**k Europe, _I’m_ waiting!


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> No rush???? F**k Europe, _I’m_ waiting!


What'll be faster. Your number coming up with Kip or this PA knife?


----------



## ian

PA knife, I think. I’m expecting my custom number to come up around when the covid vaccine becomes widely available, so maybe mid 2022.


----------



## Ruso

M1k3 said:


> What'll be faster. Your number coming up with Kip or this PA knife?


Him reaching 10000 posts


----------



## McMan

M1k3 said:


> No rush. Europe is just waiting.


----------



## McMan

First things first, thanks to @Kippington for letting me jump in on the PA. 

This was a knife I’ve been looking forward to trying—never seen anything like it. So much detail-oriented work here.

Apologies—especially to the continent of Europe--for not moving this on quicker. I try to get PAs out the same week I get the knife, but this one got away from me.

Context: I used the knife tonight for dinner only and didn’t sharpen it. So, I can’t offer too complete of a perspective. Prep included spuds, mandatory for any kip knife.

This was a fun knife to use. Attentive and use-oriented f/f that’s the norm for kippington. 
I don’t have a ton to add to what’s been said so far. Food release was generally quite good, as expected. I have a Kippington WH. Comparing these two, I'd say the WH actually gets the nod in terms of food release. Again, though, I didn't use the chevron-hook with a variety of product, so I wouldn't call this a valid comparison.

Constructive two cents:

--I think the knife does have a bit of a unique feel. Feedback felt slightly different than a standard double-bevel. It felt a bit like it was steering—but it wasn’t steering and didn’t require adjustment in technique. This was mostly noticeable in potatoes, and I think was a product of cutting through dense/tall product.
--There was some stiction with tall thin potato slices. I think this was because the hook wasn’t quite enough to break the stiction considering the height and that the spud was thin and flexible.

Food for thought… A WH hook chevron grind?? Not entirely joking here either. I wonder how hook thickness would impact food release? I think there was some discussion earlier in the thread about how little adjustments to hook-height might have an impact. I'd be curious about width too.

Long story short--fun knife, very comfortable to use, and chock-full o' attentive detail!

Now, what we all saw coming… This knife might benefit from a light thinning sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kippington

Thanks for the review. Maybe it would be a good idea to send it to me for a refurb before EU


----------



## McMan

Kippington said:


> Thanks for the review. Maybe it would be a good idea to send it to me for a refurb before EU


There're a few more US dudes on the list. I was apologizing to Europe because @M1k3 Euro-shamed me.


----------



## juice

Kippington said:


> Thanks for the review. Maybe it would be a good idea to send it to me for a refurb before EU


Being as we're 8km apart, and our circles of movement are now 25km, I like this idea a lot...


----------



## Kippington

juice said:


> Being as we're 8km apart, and our circles of movement are now 25km, I like this idea a lot...


But you are a lefty...


----------



## juice

Kippington said:


> But you are a lefty...


You've misspelled "adaptable correct-handed knife user."

HTH


----------



## labor of love

Kippington said:


> But you are a lefty...


What happened? Did someone say lefty stainless hook grind passaround?


----------



## marc4pt0

Babe just landed today, and was sitting on the kitchen table when I came home tonight. Ever so eager to see this bad boy, I wasted no time opening the well taped box. In hand this is quite the substantial blade. The grind is prominent, and compared to what I’m used to these days, quite large. I think I saw here earlier someone posting that this grind would be grand on a workhorse blade. I’m shocked as this blade already feels workhorse substantial.
After looking at it for a couple minutes, and answering the barrage of questions from my 7 yo daughter regarding the new knife, I decided to cut an apple. Super pumped to try it next to the Kamon, I made quick work of the Apple.

I have been intrigued by this hook concept since Kip first introduced it. Shorty after Benjamin (Kamon Knives) introduced his idea of an S _hook _grind. I was so taken by these philosophies, the uniqueness and progressive thinking behind these knives. Now to see the hook concept coupled with this chevron theory, it’s quite captivating.

These are obviously 2 different evolutions of the hook grind concept. But it will be quite enjoyable to use them side by side. The chevron reminded me of the scalloped hollows on my old Wüsthof Ikon slicer.

Any how, I’m half asleep now. Just wanted to share that the blade made it safely here. And as Chuckles put it, “proof of life”:


----------



## M1k3

Cutting hard produce is where it really shines.


----------



## captaincaed

I keep dreaming about this knife and the profile. The hook-grind is the showpiece, but damn the profile and taper was well done. The longer it's been since I used it, the more I think about it. This knife needs to apply for asylum in the PNW once it's done globe trotting.


----------



## cotedupy

Just saw the video of a Nakiri on your instagram @Kippington . Which looks to have a pretty fine grit finish, and insane food release on the potato you're cutting. How did you do that...?

(Sorry for minor derailment!)


----------



## Kippington

My last post? That nakiri had a subtle S-grind to help release. Good knife skills help too.

There's nothing special going on with the sharpness. You get those 'fall through food' results if the knife is properly thin behind the edge.


----------



## SamVanLandeghem

Went over to your insta. Its crazy, just crazy.


----------



## cotedupy

Kippington said:


> My last post? That nakiri had a subtle S-grind to help release. Good knife skills help too.
> 
> There's nothing special going on with the sharpness. You get those 'fall through food' results if the knife is properly thin behind the edge.



Yep that one. Really impressive release for something I would've thought to be a prime candidate for sticking


----------



## McMan

McMan said:


> Now, what we all saw coming… This knife might benefit from a light thinning sooner rather than later.


Meant to post this P.S. after I sent the knife out weeks ago. Just getting to it now.
I may have jumped the gun about thinning... I had another look at the knife before packing it up. The bevels are getting a bit tall--but I don't think this is a chubby knife yet...


----------



## marc4pt0

This bad boy is off to @ian now. I meant to get it out on Monday, but I've been dealing with the hitches of a covid possessed sous chef. So my free time became Zero having to cover his shifts. Always a good time.

I will say that this knife might benefit from a quick touch up behind the edge. Performance-wise, I really thought it did very well. I stropped it on a muddy Uchi I recently received which broght it back to life (not that it was dead prior). But that edge had been used well. So it will do well to strop it again, if not touch it up.
I think I read here that this blade didn't do so well with onions? My experience was quite the opposite. The good ol' fancy horizontal swipes were clean and effortless. In the pic below, there are 2 onion halves. One is in shambles, the other is still intact. Ignore the one that's in disarray. The Kippington diced onions very well, and the halves stayed intact due to it's excellent food release, most of the time. When mincing or just small dice, the onion would stick or fall out of place more than 50% of the time. But if doing small(ish) to large, that onion stayed still the majority of time. 

Potatoes were a blast, even cold ones that were held in water over night in the walk-in. Total separation, no sticking. Apples were not it's friend. Ease of cutting wasn't there, more wedging than not. This is where I think a hint of thinning might do well. I suspect this knife originally had no problem with honey crisps. 

Slaying flank steak into really thin slices for tacos? Super fun and easy. Profile and size, just by looking at the specs and pics, were not for me. The grind was what I was onboard for. But once I actually had the blade in hand, everything clicked. The size, the weight and the lower tip profile all felt good. And right. I could happily use it all day on any task. So I think that's a kudos worth mentioning on its own. When my turn on Kippington's books comes up like 3 or 5 years down the road, I know exactly what I will be ordering. 

And now a couple pics, including the seemingly obligatory choil shot.


----------



## Kippington

Thanks for the review!


----------



## captaincaed

Can I ask @ian to take a weight and balance point on this guy when he gets it? It was a monster in a good way. 
Cool to hear Marc's thoughts as well. Such a pleasantly surprising knife to use.


----------



## ian

So the knife has passed through me (not literally) and is now with @ExistentialHero for its last US stop, before heading back to @Kippington for some maintenance.

(F***, I forgot to take the weight and balance for you, @captaincaed. Maybe @ExistentialHero can?)

Thoughts

This is an awesome knife! Like, damn. Before it came my way, I was thinking "Why do I even want to try this knife that's really meant just for professionals doing deep prep? I don't give a **** about food release, this is stupid, and plus it's like over 240mm and I don't like long knives anymore." These thoughts were multiplied when I received the knife and noticed it was ever so slightly thick behind the edge, probably as a result of the passaround.

But then I started to use it.

This thing is so well balanced that I had no problem controlling it, even for precisely cut garlic. Although Kipp mentioned it was too forward balanced for him, it's _perfect_ for me, maybe just slightly at the forward end of a pinch grip? The profile is that wonderful slight continuous curve that I want in all my knives. Even without being murderously thin BTE, it passes through food very well. Food release is quite good. I'd say that it does a better job of maximizing food release without sacrificing separation than any other knife I've tried, maybe with a Catcheside gyuto as a runner up. I posted a brief video `review' that's mostly just me cutting things here:




Thanks again to @Kippington for the chance to try it!


----------



## Kippington

Thanks for the review!


----------



## minibatataman

It seems the knife fairy left me a little gift last night 
I'll keep you guys posted after the weekend when I get a chance to test out the knife properly!


----------



## WiriWiri

That blade looks amazing - a grand offering and and fine thread to read. Sad I was too late to the party on this one, but good to see such a well travelled knife and good to hear so many reports. Appreciate everyone’s efforts here.

.


----------



## mc2442

If you have not tried a work pony......do so, you will not be sorry!


----------



## Matus

I have just learned that the knife is on its way to me. I was very surprised, I forgot completely about this passaround. I mean - it started well more than a year go. BTW - just a warning in advance - I will be away the for a few days next week, so I may take a few days longer to test and send it to the next tester.


----------



## minibatataman

It's been a month and unfortunately the knife still hasn't reached Matus. It seems there was a mix up in the shipping and it was send back to the Netherlands unbeknownst to me. 
Things have been cleared up now and the knife is on the way back to me, after which I'll send it over (again)
Hopefully this time it goes well, sorry for the delay guys


----------



## ian

minibatataman said:


> It's been a month and unfortunately the knife still hasn't reached Matus. It seems there was a mix up in the shipping and it was send back to the Netherlands unbeknownst to me.
> Things have been cleared up now and the knife is on the way back to me, after which I'll send it over (again)
> Hopefully this time it goes well, sorry for the delay guys



Your penance is writing a review!


----------



## ian

Btw, readers should be aware that (I think?) @minibatataman is the first to have it post @Kippington spa treatment, so all the damage that we (A)US members wreaked on the knife was lovingly massaged away, and now people can give accurate reviews again. We all apologize for sharpening the middle 1/3 of the blade with a Dremel, and beg your forgiveness.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Btw, readers should be aware that (I think?) @minibatataman is the first to have it post @KippingtonWe all apologize for sharpening the middle 1/3 of the blade with a Dremel, and beg your forgiveness.


*Flap disc. Or was that just me?


----------



## Benuser

minibatataman said:


> It's been a month and unfortunately the knife still hasn't reached Matus. It seems there was a mix up in the shipping and it was send back to the Netherlands unbeknownst to me.
> Things have been cleared up now and the knife is on the way back to me, after which I'll send it over (again)
> Hopefully this time it goes well, sorry for the delay guys


The nightmare-scenario. At least, it hasn't been 'lost'. Please, do take the time to check the insurance conditions.


----------



## Kippington

M1k3 said:


> *Flap disc. Or was that just me?


----------



## minibatataman

ian said:


> Your penance is writing a review!


Trust me I haven't forgotten 
Life has been very hectic the last few weeks though


----------



## M1k3

Kippington said:


>


----------



## esoo

Kippington said:


>



My first thought on this picture was "manual powered 1x72" - then I saw the little grinding wheel.


----------



## M1k3

Did this end or...?


----------



## Kippington

Yeah, unfortunately the last people didn't write a review. I have the knife with me now, all polished up and SPF.


----------



## Carl Kotte

My bad as I was one of the last ones to use the chevron before it went back Kipp. My memory is a little fuzzy, but I recall enjoying this knife a lot. Profile, heat treat, balance f&f all top notch as expected from Kipp. The grind?! Well, first thing that struck me (and surprised me!) was how versatile the knife felt. I expected it to be a one trick pony; instead I felt I could pretty much use it for anything. The release was, as expected, very good. Over all, I’d rate it beige++


----------



## LostHighway

Carl Kotte said:


> My bad as I was one of the last ones to use the chevron before it went back Kipp. My memory is a little fuzzy, but I recall enjoying this knife a lot. Profile, heat treat, balance f&f all top notch as expected from Kipp. The grind?! Well, first thing that struck me (and surprised me!) was how versatile the knife felt. I expected it to be a one trick pony; instead I felt I could pretty much use it for anything. The release was, as expected, very good. Over all, I’d rate it beige++



I recently received a new example of his chevron hook grind and I had the same experience. I thought I'd clearly feel the grind and so far I don't. Food release is amazing but it isn't just a potatoes and alliums knife, it does nearly everything well. His profiles, at least for me, shame a number of other highly regarded makers. Eventually I'll put up a short cutting video or two but for now my advice is don't pass up a chance to buy a Kippington.


----------



## Bico Doce

What’s it going to take to get a chevron hook mass drop? Name your price and terms - a year wait, no problem; payment in bitcoin, we can make it happen. Ok, maybe not bitcoin but one of the other coins for sure


----------



## ian

Bico Doce said:


> What’s it going to take to get a chevron hook mass drop? Name your price and terms - a year wait, no problem; payment in bitcoin, we can make it happen. Ok, maybe not bitcoin but one of the other coins for sure



@Kippington you should absolutely either take him up on this or not take him up on this!


----------



## LostHighway

Bico Doce said:


> What’s it going to take to get a chevron hook mass drop? Name your price and terms - a year wait, no problem; payment in bitcoin, we can make it happen. Ok, maybe not bitcoin but one of the other coins for sure



I fear the price might be Jules' sanity but if he 's willing...


----------



## Bico Doce

ian said:


> @Kippington you should absolutely either take him up on this or not take him up on this!


@ian you should be advocating for this, the massketeers have you lined up for your chevron hook grind if kippington falls thru. You better get that workshop sorted asap


----------



## IsoJ

I could easily wait 3 years for 270 if that would be an option


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> @Kippington you should absolutely either take him up on this or not take him up on this!


Schrodinger's suggestion?


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> @Kippington you should absolutely either take him up on this or not take him up on this!


I insist on doing both!


----------



## Bico Doce

Carl Kotte said:


> I insist on doing both!


It think that’s possible. He does the mass drop but on the condition that I am excluded from it. Sounds fair enough


----------



## AT5760

I vote yes. It was an awesome knife to use. I propose 26 226s and 22 262s.


----------



## ian

AT5760 said:


> I vote yes. It was an awesome knife to use. I propose 26 226s and 22 262s.



What about 26 225s and 25 226s?


----------



## AT5760

That would work. Or maybe just 11 235s for your mathematician heart.


----------



## captaincaed

I'm pretty sure he'd rather take payment in scene girls than bitcoin, but you never know.


----------



## Nemo

M1k3 said:


> Schrodinger's suggestion?


No, that would be both taking him up and not taking him up at the same time


----------



## ian

As a good real world approximation, maybe Kipp could either do or not do the massdrop, but also not tell anyone whether he's doing it or not, and only respond to inquiries about it with cat memes.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> As a good real world approximation, maybe Kipp could either do or not do the massdrop, but also not tell anyone whether he's doing it or not, and only respond to inquiries about it with cat memes.


----------



## ian

GrumpyCat says "But I won't know unless I get to try one, arghhhhh"


----------



## esoo

Maybe he could or could not do a Massdrop of proper handed knives...


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> Maybe he could or could not do a Massdrop of proper handed knives...


Yay! Right-handed people unite! Like the Japanese makers that charge 50% more because "**** you lefty!"


----------



## spaceconvoy

M1k3 said:


> Yay! Right-handed people unite! Like the Japanese makers that charge 50% more because "**** you lefty!"


Guess which country has a much smaller number of left handed people...





It's still somewhat stigmatized over there, but there are indications it might be slowly changing:








Lefties push back against Japan’s ‘righteous’ spin


Tokyo >> Yu still remembers her mother’s firm words: “You’re using your other hand.”




www.staradvertiser.com


----------



## Kippington

Nemo said:


> No, that would be both taking him up and not taking him up at the same time


I'll charge 50% less, but ship half of you a paperweight in knife-box. Probabilities...


----------



## Kippington

Bico Doce said:


> What’s it going to take to get a chevron hook mass drop? Name your price and terms - a year wait, no problem; payment in bitcoin, we can make it happen. Ok, maybe not bitcoin but one of the other coins for sure


I designed the chevron (and hook grind) because, as a knife enthusiast, I really love to use things like that in the kitchen. Making them on the other hand - they're a real pain in the backside, and the thought of scaling it up into a massdrop makes me feel sick.


----------



## Kippington

captaincaed said:


> I'm pretty sure he'd rather take payment in scene girls than bitcoin, but you never know.


I'll take rave girls, thanks.


----------



## WiriWiri

Kippington said:


> I designed the chevron (and hook grind) because, as a knife enthusiast, I really love to use things like that in the kitchen. Making them on the other hand - they're a real pain in the backside, and the thought of scaling it up into a massdrop makes me feel sick.



They do say that Australians are masochists, so I’m cunningly interpreting this as a wholehearted acceptance of the whole massdrop chevron shaboodle. Ta very much squire


----------



## ian

Y'all, it's not really that hard to get @Kippington to to a Massdrop. You just have to phrase it correctly.








*Announcing KKF Massdrop #4 by Kippington Blades*

Terms are simple. For those lucky winners chosen, the relevant details will be as follows.

Sizes: There will be 2 options for lengths, "big" and "small". 

Grind: All details are up to the bladesmith, and may vary from blade to blade. 

Handles: Mostly wood.

Timeframe: The winners can expect delivery. 

Price: $1k USD, or $2k AUD.

Please register your interest by commenting on this thread.


----------



## Kippington

ian said:


> Y'all, it's not really that hard to get @Kippington to to a Massdrop. You just have to phrase it correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Announcing KKF Massdrop #4 by Kippington Blades*
> 
> Terms are simple. For those lucky winners chosen, the relevant details will be as follows.
> 
> Sizes: There will be 2 options for lengths, "big" and "small".
> 
> Grind: All details are up to the bladesmith, and may vary from blade to blade.
> 
> Handles: Mostly wood.
> 
> Timeframe: The winners can expect delivery.
> 
> Price: $1k USD, or $2k AUD.
> 
> Please register your interest by commenting on this thread.


Steel and construction: Mostly iron.


----------



## M1k3

Kippington said:


> Steel and construction: Mostly iron.


Carbon content: Possibility


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> Carbon content: Possibility



< 2.1%


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> < 2.1%


So...no ZDP or cast iron


----------



## IsoJ

ian said:


> Y'all, it's not really that hard to get @Kippington to to a Massdrop. You just have to phrase it correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Announcing KKF Massdrop #4 by Kippington Blades*
> 
> Terms are simple. For those lucky winners chosen, the relevant details will be as follows.
> 
> Sizes: There will be 2 options for lengths, "big" and "small".
> 
> Grind: All details are up to the bladesmith, and may vary from blade to blade.
> 
> Handles: Mostly wood.
> 
> Timeframe: The winners can expect delivery.
> 
> Price: $1k USD, or $2k AUD.
> 
> Please register your interest by commenting on this thread.


Sounds good, but can you promise not any work in progress info and use only PostNord for delivery


----------



## KilgoreTrout

I would love to participate. 
In San Diego


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Y'all, it's not really that hard to get @Kippington to to a Massdrop. You just have to phrase it correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Announcing KKF Massdrop #4 by Kippington Blades*
> 
> Terms are simple. For those lucky winners chosen, the relevant details will be as follows.
> 
> Sizes: There will be 2 options for lengths, "big" and "small".
> 
> Grind: All details are up to the bladesmith, and may vary from blade to blade.
> 
> Handles: Mostly wood.
> 
> Timeframe: The winners can expect delivery.
> 
> Price: $1k USD, or $2k AUD.
> 
> Please register your interest by commenting on this thread.


Shouldn’t there be more variation in font, size and - most importantly - color in an ad of this kind?


----------

